# SSBB: Players Wanted



## Project_X (Aug 29, 2008)

I thought I might compete in a tournament for fun, but all of the people on the net today suddenly stoped playing (As in they refuse to fight back). I would REALLY like it to be 4 players because on a scale to 10 on 1v1, I probably would have:

-127,712,356,891,254,785

That's for ALL games I play. Just something about 1v1...>_>;  Anyways, just add me and...try not to completely squash me...
Smash #: 5455-9175-5241
Use MSN to talk on before and after matches unless you have to leave or you just wanna do somthin' else. ferdafer@live.com


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2008)

Another topic about SSBB FCs... Huh. My FC is 1762-2356-0115, but I'm not that good in matches with more than two players.


----------



## Project_X (Aug 29, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Another topic about SSBB FCs... Huh. My FC is 1762-2356-0115, but I'm not that good in matches with more than two players.



Oh I know that for sure....>_>;  Be online in just a sec...


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2008)

Good games.


----------



## Project_X (Aug 29, 2008)

I actually won something that time. ^^
My life is complete now. =3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 29, 2008)

You know, I think we should sticky one topic pertaining to SSBB friend codes. It's getting annoying seeing one topic pop out every week.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You know, I think we should sticky one topic pertaining to SSBB friend codes. It's getting annoying seeing one topic pop out every week.


I agree.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 30, 2008)

The thing is, one thread will pick up some momentum with a few people, then fall off completely. It's always me, Rob, Alex, and a couple others responding. Lack of players mebe?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 30, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> The thing is, one thread will pick up some momentum with a few people, then fall off completely. It's always me, Rob, Alex, and a couple others responding. Lack of players mebe?


Feh, people are just afraid of my Fox, that's why no one's posting. :3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 30, 2008)

...or maybe because no one notices them? A sticky should keep the "friend codes" updated and always posted.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 30, 2008)

Isn't there already one at the very top of the page?

Then again, the Xbox Live players get one despite being included in the all-encompassing one as well... I think it might be a good idea to give each major console a board (as well as one for PC gamers) rather than try to bunch it all up in that one topic.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

I play, but everyone on this site that I've played with has sucked major balls (by my standards), so I pretty much stopped bothering to ask around here.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I play, but everyone on this site that I've played with has sucked major balls (by my standards), so I pretty much stopped bothering to ask around here.



Um...Brawl soon? =D


----------



## SirRob (Aug 30, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Um...Brawl soon? =D


Yeah, this guy's good. Um... I think she's the third best person I've fought from FA.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Um...Brawl soon? =D



You had better put the rest of these pups to shame, kid. Add my AIM and I'll let you know when I get a chance to fight you.



SirRob said:


> Yeah, this guy's good. Um... I think he's the third best person I've fought from FA.



I don't remember ever playing against you.

And if you think that I'm only the third best, then you definitely haven't fought me yet.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> I don't remember ever playing against you.
> 
> And if you think that I'm only the third best, then you definitely haven't fought me yet.


I was talking about Taefaros, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh, ok.

Third best, huh? I look forward to the match, then.

Also, who would you say is number one?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, ok.
> 
> Third best, huh? I look forward to the match, then.
> 
> Also, who would you say is number one?


Toby. I couldn't stand a chance against him.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

> Interests
> I play fighting games and write code.



=D


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 30, 2008)

:/

Does that "display gender" shit even work?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

No. You are a boy now. Enjoy your penis.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 30, 2008)

Mmm, that's a good penis. I shall enjoy very much.

Did you want to brawl now?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

Did I ever mention that I don't have my own Wii? I have to wait until I can go to my friend's house to play, which is why you need to add me on AIM if you ever want to play.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh poo, ah well. I added you on AIM. Guess I'll just have to wait. Can you give me a guess of when you'll be able to play? I only get to play weekends now that school's started up again.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

Probably not until this Monday (Labor Day), as I need to clean out my entire room before then. :\


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 30, 2008)

All righty then. Happy weekend.^^ I'll be casual brawling when I can.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 30, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> :/
> 
> Does that "display gender" shit even work?


Aww crap, I'm sorry!!! Well you know what they say, there are no girls on the internet. >_>


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, there are now. xD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 31, 2008)

it was about time for a new thread 

my FC is in my sig...


----------



## AlexX (Sep 1, 2008)

Since this is more or less the main Brawl topic right now, I figure I'd let everyone know the official tier list is out, for those with interest in that sort of thing...


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Sep 1, 2008)

Hai all, I play Brawl too, I'm quite good with the light and fast players like Kirby and Toon Link, note of warning I have to D/C internet to hook my Wii online so arrange beforehand

FC is: 2578-5374-6961


----------



## SirRob (Sep 1, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Since this is more or less the main Brawl topic right now, I figure I'd let everyone know the official tier list is out, for those with interest in that sort of thing...


Wow, there are a lot of characters in the top tier.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 1, 2008)

It's the smallest tier, actually. Bottom tier is most populated.


----------



## moogle (Sep 1, 2008)

hmm, ill be unable to brawl for the next few days, but ill post my FC for later days kupo, 2879-1111-5261. im mainly a 1v1 player, i use oli (i like his head light kupo ^.^) marth, wario, peach, capn, and link kupo ^.^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 2, 2008)

I added you... moogles...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2008)

I just saw the tier list. Why the fuck do all of my mains have to be in top tier? God damn.

Oh, I know, Falco and Dedede are giant whores, that's why. 8) And of course we all know why Metaknight is in there.

It was nice to see that most of my secondaries were in high tier, though.

Also, IMO, there needs to be a second tier list for online play accounting for different amounts of lag.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 2, 2008)

This is my friend code, 4682 8145 1775. I am good in all situations.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It was nice to see that most of my secondaries were in high tier, though.


Personally, I was shocked to see both my mains (Ike and Olimar) in the mid tier... I was totally expecting Ike to be in the bottom and Oli to be in the high.



> Also, IMO, there needs to be a second tier list for online play accounting for different amounts of lag.


Lag seems to vary a lot between people, and not always when it comes to distance. For example, I was able to play with my (unofficial) brother with little to no lag while he was 2 timeszones and a whole country away, while another friend was also 2 timezones away and in the same country, yet the lag rendered it unplayable for us. Almost everyone else I play with I don't experience too much lag with (usually either none or very minimal). Only a couple people have ever rendered the lag that horrible for me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> This is my friend code, 4682 8145 1775. I am good in all situations.


O'rly? let's see that, you're up for a match now?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 2, 2008)

Please, challenge me..


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, I'm on my way 
I'm online


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 2, 2008)

My skills are lacking, I havent played in a while. But you are a good~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 2, 2008)

good matches :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 2, 2008)

It was fun, If you ever want to play again just IM me and I can be on instantly.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Lag seems to vary a lot between people, and not always when it comes to distance. For example, I was able to play with my (unofficial) brother with little to no lag while he was 2 timeszones and a whole country away, while another friend was also 2 timezones away and in the same country, yet the lag rendered it unplayable for us. Almost everyone else I play with I don't experience too much lag with (usually either none or very minimal). Only a couple people have ever rendered the lag that horrible for me.



I understand how lag works, buddy, thanks. :roll:


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 2, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Since this is more or less the main Brawl topic right now, I figure I'd let everyone know the official tier list is out, for those with interest in that sort of thing...



TIERS ARE FOR QUEERS!

I haven't been online for a while because I recently moved.  All I have to do is set up my router and I'll begin brawling again.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> good matches :3


Whoa, the lag wasn't nearly as bad as our last matches! Did you do something with your connection or what?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 3, 2008)

It was funny it lagged in the beginning then smoothed out over time.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 3, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Whoa, the lag wasn't nearly as bad as our last matches! Did you do something with your connection or what?


uhm, maybe, I shut down my computer before connecting to the WFC...



> It was funny it lagged in the beginning then smoothed out over time.


yep :3


----------



## Azmare (Sep 3, 2008)

hey there l'm up for a match now if anybodies interested,my fc is 3609-1096-4460


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 3, 2008)

hey there
Silibus and me just wanted to brawl, just add us and join if you wanna


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Sep 3, 2008)

Silibus royally kicked my ass


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheese kicked mine ^_^;


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Sep 3, 2008)

Well after getting my ass kicked by Snake so much I've taking a liking to Meta Knight, he has crazy combo power


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Cheese kicked mine ^_^;


:3
but you've kicked mine too in some of our matches


----------



## Little_Dragon (Sep 3, 2008)

Speaking of kicking ....

http://www.instantimagehosting.com/storage/She_Kicks_High_1.swf


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 3, 2008)

well, I'm really not that good, but I love playing SSBB ^^'' just like.. tell me when ya' wanna play because I'm not always connected to the Nintendo WFC.. .. anyway! eheh.. sorry ^^'' my Friend Code thingie is.. um.. what was it.. ... oh! right. I had a Smash Card but I wasn't sure if I should post it, so my friend code thingie is 4511-0196-8669. I'm particularly fond of team battles and anything that's more than 1v1, but I'll still do 1v1 matches


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 3, 2008)

Im up for any kind of match, Im best with snake. Its fun putting moves together. ^_^ [boom] I'll be sure to add you to my friend list~


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 3, 2008)

ah, cool ^^ wanna play? .. is your FC here somewhere?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 3, 2008)

4682 8145 1775 ^_^ Im always up for a challenge! If you have yahoo, you can contact me whenever you want for a fight.


----------



## Uro (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd play yall but 1-2 second delay makes it very lame for me.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, I'm beginning to register all of you.

My FC is: 3308-4861-5230


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2008)

Uro said:


> I'd play yall but 1-2 second delay makes it very lame for me.


Yeah, I hate it. It makes fast characters that require precision pretty much impossible to use, like say... Fox or Metaknight.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 3, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, I hate it. It makes fast characters that require precision pretty much impossible to use, like say... Fox or Metaknight.



Grr.....fox...Fox and Ike are gay. >=(
At least I've recently learnd how to cambat Ike and his unrealisticly-hard-hitting-ness.

P.S. Edit: I will be online alot on friday-sunday. Will post my code then.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm on and up for a Brawl


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Grr.....fox...Fox and Ike are gay. >=(


Ike, yes. Fox, maybe.

I don't think I'm gonna play anyone online for a while. I feel like I can't play my best online.
Edit: On second thought, I really have no one to play IRL, so I might as well just get used to the lag. :\


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry, Im not responsible for the lag. But I hope you find a balance with a good character. Snake is awesome~!


----------



## Azmare (Sep 3, 2008)

haha soz bout the lag cheesewulf,l should try playing a little closer to my wireless router l think 0_0


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2008)

I wun play!

Translation: I'm online right now.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 3, 2008)

my ass hurts


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I wun play!
> 
> Translation: I'm online right now.


Your connection's awesome!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, I've never seen so many one-sided defeats. I challenged Rob and Cheesewulf and they both chain-sodomized me. However I knew this was coming since this was my first online brawl experience and lags always fuck me up. I want to know how you two do it.


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I faced three of you, can't remember who but damn those were some sweet brawls, except me VS Wolf near the end...LONG BORING STANDOFF (which I won btw)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2008)

Yami-Dokuro said:


> Well I faced three of you, can't remember who but damn those were some sweet brawls, except me VS Wolf near the end...LONG BORING STANDOFF (which I won btw)



If this brawl was on Mario bros. I thought I was fighting Wulf. Hmm.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> If this brawl was on Mario bros. I thought I was fighting Wulf. Hmm.


You talking about our match? I was Fox and you were Wolf.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2008)

SirRob said:


> You talking about our match? I was Fox and you were Wolf.



Nonetheless I still sucked ass.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Nonetheless I still sucked ass.


Pfft, the stage was what stunk, not you.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the Mario Bros Stage D:
especially if you have reflectors


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I love the Mario Bros Stage D:
> especially if you have reflectors


Yeah... That's my main strategy for the stage. Just stay in the upper right corner of the stage and keep your reflector up. You'll win every time. ;D


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 3, 2008)

So since this seems to have turned into a challenge thread, anyone wanna fight me?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> So since this seems to have turned into a challenge thread, anyone wanna fight me?


Heh heh, I'm gonna get pwned.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2008)

What I suck at is being proficient  with multiple characters.  I mainly use Wolf, Lucario, and Toon Link.  Right now I'm trying to train myself with Wolf, but I also want to use Meta Knight which I know nothing about.

What training do you suggest besides "v. lv3 X 3" and "v. lv9"?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> What I suck at is being proficient  with multiple characters.  I mainly use Wolf, Lucario, and Toon Link.  Right now I'm trying to train myself with Wolf, but I also want to use Meta Knight which I know nothing about.
> 
> What training do you suggest besides "v. lv3 X 3" and "v. lv9"?


Play real people?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 3, 2008)

Edge guarding and chain grabbing ARE pretty cheap, admittedly.

Edit: Hehe, battle between the Starfox crew, awesome.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 3, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sorry, Im not responsible for the lag. But I hope you find a balance with a good character. Snake is awesome~!



Even though this was odds are ment fomr someone else, I still have something to say.

My balance is "everybody but Jigglypuff". =P


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 3, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Edge guarding and chain grabbing ARE pretty cheap, admittedly.
> 
> Edit: Hehe, battle between the Starfox crew, awesome.



Damn! Those Starfox brawls were intense. Can't believe I'm getting a bit better at it. Now I just need to get better with other characters. 

If you're still playing I'll get back on soon.



			
				Project_X said:
			
		

> My balance is "everybody but Jigglypuff". =P


Fuck Jigglypuff!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll be on again soon, if anyone wants to join.


----------



## Huey (Sep 3, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> So since this seems to have turned into a challenge thread, anyone wanna fight me?



I challenge you and your adorable avatar D:
And the rest of you, of course 

1977 1694 6934


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 3, 2008)

4940 5095 6382 is mine. Thanks, too. x3


----------



## Azmare (Sep 4, 2008)

hey there,l'm gonna add everyone on this page,add me on 3609-1096-4460 l hope my router problem is fixed now -_-


----------



## AlexX (Sep 4, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Edge guarding and chain grabbing ARE pretty cheap, admittedly.


I don't think so. Learning them and how to deal with them is all part of the game, I mean, even back in Melee edgeguards and chaingrabs were pretty prevelant.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 4, 2008)

Edge-grabbing? It's actually part of the game.

Now chain-grabbing...

And walk-offs...


----------



## AlexX (Sep 4, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Now chain-grabbing...
> And walk-offs...


All of Brawl's chaingrabs were still in the EU version of the game, and they had plenty of times to remove them if it was an issue (I also believe Marth and Shiek still had their chaingrabs in later versions of Melee as well, but don't quote me on that).

Walk-offs are for variety in gameplay, though I admit they do give advantages to certain characters...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I don't think so. Learning them and how to deal with them is all part of the game, I mean, even back in Melee edgeguards and chaingrabs were pretty prevelant.


Still, it's pretty annoying when Pikachu chaingrabs you from 0-80%, or when Dedede chaingrabs you to... a lot. And it's also pretty annoying when you're using a character with a tether recovery and have a really small chance of getting back to the stage when you get knocked off because your opponent edgeguards. And against a good player, there's pretty much nothing you can do to deal with them. 
Oh, and just because edgeguarding and chaingrabbing were prevelant, doesn't mean they're not cheap. They're definately some of the cheapest tactics in the game.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 4, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Oh, and just because edgeguarding and chaingrabbing were prevelant, doesn't mean they're not cheap. They're definately some of the cheapest tactics in the game.



This.

FIGHT LIKE A MAN AND BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF EACH OTHER WITH YOUR BARE HANDS


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 4, 2008)

Geez, I haven't played people for months...  Maybe I'm just on at times when no one else is on, but eh, whatever.

Hey if anyone is on and wishes to fight, go ahead and mail me via the wii.  I'm always right next to it so when it flashes blue, I know "a challenger is approaching..."  Wii # 1704 8871 8102 8879

Brawl name: Soren (could ya tell?)
brawl # 3652 0212 8757

If you've added me, post it so I can add you.  (my list is full of ppl who I haven't played in ages, so I have to remove some)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be sure to add you.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 4, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Still, it's pretty annoying when Pikachu chaingrabs you from 0-80%, or when Dedede chaingrabs you to... a lot.


Dedede's chaingrab, unless you're Mario, Luigi, Samus, DK, or Bowser, should only be lasting 2 or 3 grabs before you can jab at him to stop it. Pikachu? Unless you're Bowser or some other person vying for the "heaviest character in the game" award, he can't chaingrab you that high. At worst he or Falco can chop off half your life (i.e. 50% or so) assuming you don't know how to use DI.



> And it's also pretty annoying when you're using a character with a tether recovery and have a really small chance of getting back to the stage when you get knocked off because your opponent edgeguards.


Olimar and Ivysaur are the only ones with this issue since Zero Suit Samus has 3 forms of recovery including a non-tether Space Jump maneuver. That said, I play the former and don't really find recovery an issue since even if the opponent hangs there are things I can still do to deal with them (for example, I can smack them with a purple pikmin to knock them off, or use the momentum from tossing out the rope to float above the stage thanks to Oli being so floaty).



> And against a good player, there's pretty much nothing you can do to deal with them.


There's plenty of things you can do, you just can't stress over it and lose focus, otherwise you won't be able to remember what kinds of options you have.



> Oh, and just because edgeguarding and chaingrabbing were prevelant, doesn't mean they're not cheap. They're definately some of the cheapest tactics in the game.


Not really. You have to have a decent amount of skill with the character to use them properly, otherwise you could easily wind up getting punished pretty hard.



David M. Awesome said:


> FIGHT LIKE A MAN AND BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF EACH OTHER WITH YOUR BARE HANDS


Why should I use my hands when I have a perfectly good sword and/or slaves friends to fight with? >:


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, I've added Silibus.  If'n you wanna wrestle, you've got my info.  I'll be TOTALLY available until the 15th when school starts for me.  (late start, woo!)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 4, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Dedede's chaingrab, unless you're Mario, Luigi, Samus, DK, or Bowser, should only be lasting 2 or 3 grabs before you can jab at him to stop it. Pikachu? Unless you're Bowser or some other person vying for the "heaviest character in the game" award, he can't chaingrab you that high. At worst he or Falco can chop off half your life (i.e. 50% or so) assuming you don't know how to use DI.
> 
> Olimar and Ivysaur are the only ones with this issue since Zero Suit Samus has 3 forms of recovery including a non-tether Space Jump maneuver. That said, I play the former and don't really find recovery an issue since even if the opponent hangs there are things I can still do to deal with them (for example, I can smack them with a purple pikmin to knock them off, or use the momentum from tossing out the rope to float above the stage thanks to Oli being so floaty).
> 
> ...



Hand to hand is the basis of all combat, only a fool would trust his life to a weapon...


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Sep 4, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Hand to hand is the basis of all combat, only a fool would trust his life to a weapon...


 
This coming from a guy who uses Snake 

Anyways, some good matches were played yesterday, I saw very few cheap tactics and the brawls were a rush, kudos to Huey and SirRob, you two kick ass


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 4, 2008)

Yami-Dokuro said:


> This coming from a guy who uses Snake
> 
> Anyways, some good matches were played yesterday, I saw very few cheap tactics and the brawls were a rush, kudos to Huey and SirRob, you two kick ass



I cant help myself.. Snake is awesome. But you play well too.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be up for brawl later on


----------



## Project_X (Sep 4, 2008)

I can brawl in a half-an-hour or so. Will post when in the friend roster page. Here is my code: 
3480
3738
7665

Edit: Doh! That's my Metroid Prime Hunters Code! >.< (keep it!)
HERE is my SSBB code. =P  5455-9175-5241


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 4, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I can brawl in a half-an-hour or so. Will post when in the friend roster page. Here is my code:
> 3480
> 3738
> 7665
> ...



very clever!


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Dedede's chaingrab, unless you're Mario, Luigi, Samus, DK, or Bowser, should only be lasting 2 or 3 grabs before you can jab at him to stop it. Pikachu? Unless you're Bowser or some other person vying for the "heaviest character in the game" award, he can't chaingrab you that high. At worst he or Falco can chop off half your life (i.e. 50% or so) assuming you don't know how to use DI.


Well I use Fox, and Pikachu manages to chaingrab me to around 70-80%. And like you said, Dedede can get a KO from just one grab if he's fighting one of those five characters. Not very fair if you ask me.



> Olimar and Ivysaur are the only ones with this issue since Zero Suit Samus has 3 forms of recovery including a non-tether Space Jump maneuver. That said, I play the former and don't really find recovery an issue since even if the opponent hangs there are things I can still do to deal with them (for example, I can smack them with a purple pikmin to knock them off, or use the momentum from tossing out the rope to float above the stage thanks to Oli being so floaty).


There are invincibility frames when you just get onto the ledge. If the opponent is smart, he/she'll grab onto the ledge just when you get in range so that he/she won't be able to get hit by an attack.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry everyone I said I would join in but I promise a friend I would draw them~ I will be on shortly.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 4, 2008)

So far, I have registered all in this thread.  My codes are on my sig.


----------



## moogle (Sep 4, 2008)

ok, well, i got brawl back, so i can play if situations allow me to kupo ^.^


----------



## AlexX (Sep 4, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Well I use Fox, and Pikachu manages to chaingrab me to around 70-80%.


Then you messed up pretty bad, because Pikachu can't chaingrab a light character like Fox for nearly that much.



> And like you said, Dedede can get a KO from just one grab if he's fighting one of those five characters. Not very fair if you ask me.


It's a glitch. Not much can be done about it, and besides, Dedede wasn't exactly an easy matchup for them to begin with.



> There are invincibility frames when you just get onto the ledge. If the opponent is smart, he/she'll grab onto the ledge just when you get in range so that he/she won't be able to get hit by an attack.


That can be done to block ALL recoveries, not just tether-users.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 4, 2008)

Bottom line, stuff like that is just stuff you have to work around. If you go on playing and never change your style to deal with such things, well, you might as well be a CPU.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 4, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Bottom line, stuff like that is just stuff you have to work around. If you go on playing and never change your style to deal with such things, well, you might as well be a CPU.


Actually, I think the CPU in this game is programmed to learn. After using Falco's chaingrab on a few characters, I noticed the CPU started doing the same... Likewise, they gradually learned Ike's f-smash isn't nearly as good as it's cracked up to be, and Jiggly's Wall of Pain is actually pretty effective. Either the CPUs are getting better or I'm just insane. ;;;


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh and speaking of chaingrabs, I think they're awesome because not only do they rack up a shit-ton of damage, they piss off your opponent pretty badly usually. (I've seen it in person, as a Falco user myself)

This generally drives them to be overly aggressive and make easily-punishable, stupid mistakes.

As for the learning thing... I've never seen that. I really wanna see a CPU use the chaingrab.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 4, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


*uses Critical Hit on you*


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

Insert rage here.


----------



## Huey (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi David =)


----------



## AlexX (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Insert rage here.


*pops Budokai Tenkaichi 2 into the Wii so that Bardock can use his Molest Attack on you* =]


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

To tell the truth, I don't think that there are any fighting games that _don't_ make me completely rage over every little aspect of their design that rubs me the wrong way. I don't react that way to any other genre of games. I wonder what the deal is. :|


----------



## Huey (Sep 5, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Oh and speaking of chaingrabs, I think they're awesome because not only do they rack up a shit-ton of damage, they piss off your opponent pretty badly usually. (I've seen it in person, as a Falco user myself)
> 
> This generally drives them to be overly aggressive and make easily-punishable, stupid mistakes.
> 
> As for the learning thing... I've never seen that. I really wanna see a CPU use the chaingrab.



I CAN'T BEAT THIS GUY.
Why must your eyes be so shiny? =O


----------



## Project_X (Sep 5, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> very clever!



It was an accident, really. X3
Wasy copying off my FA page. And my lil bro would not give up the TV.....>_<


----------



## SirRob (Sep 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Then you messed up pretty bad, because Pikachu can't chaingrab a light character like Fox for nearly that much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 5, 2008)

To respond to all these comments on recoveries:

That's why I like Lucario's ability to stick to walls for about three seconds.  As long as he's not on a stage like final destination or Delphino plaza where there is just an edge.  

And on chain-grabs: 

If you face someone who likes to do it, keep your distance.  Most characters have some sort of projectile attack.  When it looks like they are going for a chain-grab, move, attack from a distance, move in while they stagger, and chain-grab them.

By the way, if you keep running into these problems, you probably need a better strategy.  The best brawlers can beat you without taking much damage at all.

Sorry for the long post but there's no point in complaining.  Just find a way to solve the problem. Don't just b**** about it.  

And to ease you all, I don't use dirty tactics like edge grabbing.  It makes it a better challenge.  And that's all I wan't from a brawl.  A good fight.  I can lose, but if it was challenging and fun, then I won't complain in the slightest.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 5, 2008)

Everyone who bitches about cheap tactics just doesn't play intelligently enough to get around such tactics. End of story.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 5, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Have you... tried it?


Yes. I have a friend who uses Pikachu as well, so I notice how it's useless while I'm Olimar yet I lose half my life as Ike.



> So basically you're agreeing that it's not fair.


Just don't get grabbed. The Ice Climbers can do a chaingrab-to-spike at 0% on anyone in the game, but that doesn't change that they're still pretty easy opponents (kill Nana and even the best player is almost too crippled to fight anymore, which is very easy once you know how to do it since her AI is horrific this time around).



> Then... it's even more cheap.


Edgeguarding isn't cheap, it's part of the game. It's been in there since the first installment and any character can do it to any other character.

I knock you off, I jump after you to d-air and spike you. You knock me off, you jump off and smack me a few times to knock me further back so my recovery isn't enough to save me. That's just how the game is, due to the lack of an actual life meter.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 5, 2008)

Why don't we talk about something else?  How about surviving a one-hit KO final smash like zelda's/shiek's or cpt. falcon's?

Me: once in hyrule castle down below.  Antigravity sort of thing.  Sweet.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Yes. I have a friend who uses Pikachu as well, so I notice how it's useless while I'm Olimar yet I lose half my life as Ike.


Olimar =/= Fox. o_0



> Just don't get grabbed. The Ice Climbers can do a chaingrab-to-spike at 0% on anyone in the game, but that doesn't change that they're still pretty easy opponents (kill Nana and even the best player is almost too crippled to fight anymore, which is very easy once you know how to do it since her AI is horrific this time around).


That's easier said than done. Unless you're really, really good at the game, getting grabbed a couple times in the match is inevitable. As for the Ice Climbers, I didn't know about that. Are you saying that they can grab you anywhere on the stage for a definate KO against any character?



> Edgeguarding isn't cheap, it's part of the game. It's been in there since the first installment and any character can do it to any other character.
> 
> I knock you off, I jump after you to d-air and spike you. You knock me off, you jump off and smack me a few times to knock me further back so my recovery isn't enough to save me. That's just how the game is, due to the lack of an actual life meter.


Your example doesn't have any edgeguarding, unless I'm thinking of another term.



			
				chillcoyotl said:
			
		

> Everyone who bitches about cheap tactics just doesn't play intelligently enough to get around such tactics. End of story.


So... You're agreeing that they're cheap but that if you're intelligent, you can get around them, right? Because that's true.

Also... I'm just trying to defend what I said earlier. I'll stop if you guys stop. >_>

Edit: Yote, I keep clicking on your name in Brawl but I'm not seeing anything... =(


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey, is someone up for a match? :3

@Silibus: If you read this, I wanna apologize but my MSN is having an error all the time, I can't send you messages...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 5, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Hey, is someone up for a match? :3
> 
> @Silibus: If you read this, I wanna apologize but my MSN is having an error all the time, I can't send you messages...



I'm game.  But I don't think I've added you yet.  One moment while I check...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow it shows that I haven't been on in awhile, huh?


----------



## Huey (Sep 5, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Are you saying that they can grab you anywhere on the stage for a definate KO against any character?



They can chaingrab anyone to infinite, I believe, so long as both of them are present.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 5, 2008)

I should be meta more often...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 5, 2008)

Well Rob, another great bout!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Everyone who bitches about cheap tactics just doesn't play intelligently enough to get around such tactics. End of story.



It's a game, not a sport. Anyone who takes it seriously enough to feel the need to justify being a douche can go right ahead and suck me dick. 8)


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's a game, not a sport. Anyone who takes it seriously enough to feel the need to justify being a douche can go right ahead and suck me dick. 8)



People who take the game seriously at all, kinda like people who bitch when they lose to a "cheap tactic", can go right ahead and suck _my_ dick.



> So... You're agreeing that they're cheap but that if you're intelligent, you can get around them, right? Because that's true.



And yes, I'll admit that they are pretty cheap, but a character is still very beatable if they use it. It's only one aspect of their game after all.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's a game, not a sport. Anyone who takes it seriously enough to feel the need to justify being a douche can go right ahead and suck me dick. 8)



He's got a point. I take it a a highly compettitive game. X3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 5, 2008)

Ready to brawl? I'll be on for a while!


----------



## SirRob (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey, how useful do you think side stepping is? I've seen you use it a lot, Yote, but I can't ever seem to use it right.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 5, 2008)

Sidestepping has it's uses, but it's not to be spammed because it can be punished if your opponent catches on, but that doesn't differ from any other tech, really. It does help to incorporate it into your game though, that way you can dodge while still maintaining your distance.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn Rob is an awesome fighter. He is officially my rival!


----------



## Project_X (Sep 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Damn Rob is an awesome fighter. He is officially my rival!



I'm brawlin' all day tomorrow. Will do then. 'till then, -yawn- good night FA! ^w^


----------



## SirRob (Sep 5, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Damn Rob is an awesome fighter. He is officially my rival!


Hmph.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2008)

YOU AREN'T WORTH THE TROUBLE


----------



## SirRob (Sep 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> YOU AREN'T WORTH THE TROUBLE


HANDS OFF MY BREAD


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

PIECE O CAKE

PIEEOCAKE

PIEEOAE


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Hmph.


 
What im not up to your standards?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> What im not up to your standards?


I wish I could say that, but you've beaten me way too many times.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I wish I could say that, but you've beaten me way too many times.


 
Its hard to catch up with Fox's speed, I think Link is the only one who can match up. Unless there are more people playing, then Snake is my goto guy.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 6, 2008)

I want to get a one on one in with you sometime, Silibus. 

Also all the Falco hatred is fueling me <3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

I could never hate Falco. <3

I just hate chain grabs.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I could never hate Falco. <3
> 
> I just hate chain grabs.



SAMUS....XD
I'm using Samus on yo behind. >=P


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

Samus gives it from behind, what?


----------



## Project_X (Sep 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Samus gives it from behind, what?



Oh nvm....


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

Im done for the night, I'll be ready to play tomorrow~


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Damn Rob is an awesome fighter. He is officially my rival!



Don't steal him from me!

Okay fine, steal him. You won't make my bf mad that way.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 6, 2008)

M'Kay I'm ready. =)
Again: 5455-9175-5241


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 6, 2008)

Project_X said:


> M'Kay I'm ready. =)
> Again: 5455-9175-5241



I can play you, X. Just let me haul ass away from MK Wii and NiGHTS....


----------



## Project_X (Sep 6, 2008)

Code plz. =P


----------



## SirRob (Sep 6, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Don't steal him from me!
> 
> Okay fine, steal him. You won't make my bf mad that way.


Eww, girls are icky. =(


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 6, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Code plz. =P



4983-4588-0045.

And geez, Rob, I was talking purely in Smash rival terms, but if you want to go there...xD


----------



## Project_X (Sep 6, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Eww, girls are icky. =(



-backhand- XD


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 6, 2008)

Project_X said:


> -backhand- XD



Indeed, lawlipop.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 6, 2008)

After I Brawl a few times, I'm gonna record myself in Metroid Prime 3: Corruption. =P

Also, for talking and such, my MSN(invisible): ferdafer@live.com


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 6, 2008)

I still need to beat that game, which is weird because I recently got unstuck again. It's lovely but Metroids freak me the fuck out. And--record? 

MSN? People always seem to have the stuff I'm not using. I gots an AIM and a Live Messenger, and the latter's only for one friend.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 6, 2008)

Bah! Starting without ya! >=V


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 6, 2008)

But I have you registered! What in the hell?!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 6, 2008)

And oh yeah:



> *Low*
> Lucas
> Ness


How do these lists work again?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll be on in a few minutes if anyone is up for it. Hopefully my FC list is up to date.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll be on in a few minutes if anyone is up for it. Hopefully my FC list is up to date.



I've got the game running in the background since X ditched me. =(


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> And oh yeah:
> 
> How do these lists work again?



It's for OFFLINE play. Both of those characters aren't so great without lag, especially Lucas, whose all powerful upsmash is rendered useless.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I've got the game running in the background since X ditched me. =(


 
I'll keep you company ;}


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's for OFFLINE play. Both of those characters aren't so great *without lag*, especially Lucas, whose all powerful upsmash is rendered useless.



:/

Because we all know a laggy PK Thundering recovery sure beats 'em all. You lost me. L's upsmash shouldn't even be used too often; rely on something else. I'm confused.



Silibus said:


> I'll keep you company ;}



Mmm, creepy.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm sorta sorry Rob. Gotta go to the bank.

And lighten up, man. >_>;


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> :/
> 
> Because we all know a laggy PK Thundering recovery sure beats 'em all. You lost me. L's upsmash shouldn't even be used too often; rely on something else. I'm confused.
> 
> ...



I've never had trouble with a PK Thunder lag recovery.

And if you're any good with Lucas, upsmash is the only attack that you use. 8)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> :/
> 
> Mmm, creepy.


 
I didnt mean anything by it, I just wanted to brawl.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm online in a few seconds


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry for the pathetic brawling... my family keeps bugging be at the worst possible times.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> And if you're any good with Lucas, upsmash is the only attack that you use. 8)



Failtastic voyage.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 6, 2008)

aw c'mon! don't be racist ._. lemme join :<


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 6, 2008)

It's yer connection, silly. Drives me mad.

But I did just get MK Wii.^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

I wont be brawling again today until I can find some time where my family wont bug me in the middle of a match.. Sorry.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 6, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> It's yer connection, silly. Drives me mad.
> 
> But I did just get MK Wii.^^


kewl, give code, I'll post mine in a few seconds...

and my connection isn't bad anymore, ask Rob and Silibus...

my MKW-Code:
3737-9686-9479


----------



## Project_X (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry peoples I think i'm done for the day....Already tired of getting raped by furries...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 6, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> kewl, give code, I'll post mine in a few seconds...
> 
> and my connection isn't bad anymore, ask Rob and Silibus...
> 
> ...



Can't now, packing for a trip. Maybe later.

Hehe, furry rape. That's new.


----------



## Huey (Sep 6, 2008)

There's nothing better than a laggy Ness v Lucas match, amirite, Azmare? That came right down to Lucas's upsmash, iirc.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 6, 2008)

Huey said:


> There's nothing better than a laggy Ness v Lucas match, amirite, Azmare? That came right down to Lucas's upsmash, iirc.



Speaking of lag, I had an unusual case of that today...


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 6, 2008)

so who haven't I fought yet?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 6, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Eww, girls are icky. =(



And to this day I have not met an entirely straight fox. Should've expected it, I suppose. *lawls*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> And to this day I have not met an entirely straight fox. Should've expected it, I suppose. *lawls*


 
XD Thats kinda mean..


----------



## moogle (Sep 6, 2008)

anyone wanna play me kupo? my fc is 2879-1111-5261


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

I will, I need a good match.


----------



## moogle (Sep 6, 2008)

okie, may i have your fc? and who shall host?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

moogle said:


> okie, may i have your fc? and who shall host?


 
4682-8145-1775 and I will.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> XD Thats kinda mean..



Merely jesting, if it makes you feel any better I'm not entirely straight either x3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Merely jesting, if it makes you feel any better I'm not entirely straight either x3


 
Its fine, im not either.


----------



## moogle (Sep 6, 2008)

ok, how many matches?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

Log on Yahoo, It'll be easier to talk.


----------



## moogle (Sep 6, 2008)

okie


----------



## SirRob (Sep 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Its fine, im not either.


XD Is anyone on this forum?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 6, 2008)

Probably not


----------



## moogle (Sep 6, 2008)

ggs silibus ^.^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks, you too. I'm up for a good game anytime~


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 7, 2008)

ggs Huey!

But I best be off. Probably going to register everyone else here some other time, too. >_>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 7, 2008)

Got a friend code mammagamma?


----------



## Huey (Sep 7, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> ggs Huey!
> 
> But I best be off. Probably going to register everyone else here some other time, too. >_>



Thanks for the games


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 7, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> so who haven't I fought yet?


Me ^w^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll be on soon, if anyone wants to fight.


----------



## moogle (Sep 7, 2008)

im open for now to ^.^


----------



## Huey (Sep 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll be on soon, if anyone wants to fight.



Sorry about those matches today. My mother, bless her, sat down to talk to me for about ten minutes after the second or so match. With my mind half occupied, I kept choosing Falco without thinking about it :3 She didn't seem to mind that I was playing because I still managed to appease her rather sudden inquisitiveness on random subjects. Regardless, I apologize.

Furthermore, I find your Snake strategy I'LL KILL YOU! FUCK SNAKEFUCKFUCKFUCK to be quite sound. He is very powerful. 



moogle said:


> im open for now to ^.^



You wanna has brawl match? =D

May I have your Brawl code?


----------



## moogle (Sep 7, 2008)

could you possibly wait about 10-15 minutes? my dad just started to watch football, i have to talk to him about letting me play in about that time before he says yes kupo XD

EDIT: my fc 2879-1111-5261. i should be able to get on in a few XD darn you football kupo!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm up for some matches :3
after getting raped by Chill... I hate your MK <_<


----------



## moogle (Sep 7, 2008)

okay, i should be able to play now. can i have your friend code? and who shall host?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 7, 2008)

my code is in mah sig
and it really doesn't matter who's hosting...


----------



## moogle (Sep 7, 2008)

okay ^.^ lets chat on msn, itll be easier


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 7, 2008)

Huey said:


> Sorry about those matches today. My mother, bless her, sat down to talk to me for about ten minutes after the second or so match. With my mind half occupied, I kept choosing Falco without thinking about it :3 She didn't seem to mind that I was playing because I still managed to appease her rather sudden inquisitiveness on random subjects. Regardless, I apologize.
> 
> Furthermore, I find your Snake strategy I'LL KILL YOU! FUCK SNAKEFUCKFUCKFUCK to be quite sound. He is very powerful.
> 
> ...


 
Its okay, and Snake is my best character. The only person that can beat him with ease is SirRob playing as Fox.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Its okay, and Snake is my best character. The only person that can beat him with ease is SirRob playing as Fox.


I hate Snake's Dash attack <_<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 7, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I hate Snake's Dash attack <_<


 
Snake! Use tackle! [points at enemy]


----------



## SirRob (Sep 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Its okay, and Snake is my best character. The only person that can beat him with ease is SirRob playing as Fox.


Ease? I think you're giving me too much credit. Either that, or you're not giving yourself enough.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Its okay, and Snake is my best character. The only person that can beat him with ease is SirRob playing as Fox.



(or me)


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 7, 2008)

if anyone wants to play SSBB i'll play.
 I mainly use the slow Penguin =D. he is really funny to use, other wise Lucario and olimar are fun.

and i got to find my FC but i'll post again when i manage to write it down


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 7, 2008)

Im drawing my friends in a group picture right now, I'll play some brawl maybe an hour or two from the time of this post. I'll be looking forward to some interesting fights~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 7, 2008)

I need a fight now, Im craving a good brawl. Someone, please give me a challenge. "Make me feel it, make me feel alive again" -Grey fox / Cyborg ninja


----------



## moogle (Sep 7, 2008)

hey guys! srry about my abrupt leave, but those were fun games ^.^


----------



## Azmare (Sep 8, 2008)

l'm on now if anyone wants a match,my fc again is 3609-1096-4460


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

THANK YOU! I will be on too.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry I stopped playing Huey, after I beat you with Jigglypuff it got boring. I'll be up for a game tomorrow though.


----------



## Huey (Sep 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sorry I stopped playing Huey, after I beat you with Jigglypuff it got boring. I'll be up for a game tomorrow though.



._.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

Huey said:


> ._.


 
Please dont make that face ><"


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 8, 2008)

Poor Huey. He should have been Ice Climbers.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

Will you challenge me?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 8, 2008)

You talkin' to me?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You talkin' to me?


 
Yes, it would be an honor to be challenged by you. [Bow]


----------



## Huey (Sep 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Please dont make that face ><"



Quit making fun of me ._.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

Huey said:


> Quit making fun of me ._.


 
..I..Im sorry. I didnt mean to. You are a good fighter.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 8, 2008)

i will challenge you once i find my wii, my brawl, controllers, and my FC -_-


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> i will challenge you once i find my wii, my brawl, controllers, and my FC -_-


 
I will look forward to that match.


----------



## Huey (Sep 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ..I..Im sorry. I didnt mean to. You are a good fighter.



XD Sorry, I was kidding =3 

I know I'm no good. No need to spare my feelings. David could tell ya =D


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

I would like to face him in a match. Maybe later today, if he's up for it.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't have a Wii. It's going to be a while before I have a chance to fight anyone at all, since I have to use my friend's.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't have a Wii. It's going to be a while before I have a chance to fight anyone at all, since I have to use my friend's.


 
I understand. If you ever play let me know.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 8, 2008)

K.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Silibus, sorry for quitting you so abruptly, but I was extremly tired, and it algged like hell, I could'nt do anything precisely ._.

well I'm up for a Brawl tonight, I'm really busy this afternoon


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 8, 2008)

doublepost D:

Silibus, if you read this, I'm sorry, but I keep getting an error message on MSN... again...

well, if anyone is up for a Brawl, just poke me and I'll be online in a few minutes


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> doublepost D:
> 
> Silibus, if you read this, I'm sorry, but I keep getting an error message on MSN... again...
> 
> well, if anyone is up for a Brawl, just poke me and I'll be online in a few minutes


 
^_^; You dont need to say sorry. I understand.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 8, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ^_^; You dont need to say sorry. I understand.


I felt like doing it...

now you know, when I'm not answering then I have error messages...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll be on if anyone wants to fight~


----------



## Project_X (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll get on later, after I play some Unreal Tournament or Metroid Prime 3: Corruption. =P


----------



## moogle (Sep 8, 2008)

ggs earlier today ^.^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 9, 2008)

moogle said:


> ggs earlier today ^.^


 
Yeah it was fun. Again tomorrow?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 10, 2008)

I pushed it for the lulz


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I pushed it for the lulz


 
Yeah the thread was dropping and all I could think of was a crshing plane. Pull up pull up, bam! But I can brawl anyone today, maybe around the afternoon central time of course.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2008)

Well... It's not like there's not much else to talk about. >_>;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 10, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Well... It's not like there's not much else to talk about. >_>;



True, do you want to brawl? I havent faced you in a while~


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> True, do you want to brawl? I havent faced you in a while~


Sure!


----------



## Huey (Sep 10, 2008)

Rob, I just noticed: you have a very well-defined jaw


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2008)

Huey said:


> Rob, I just noticed: you have a very well-defined jaw



? ? ?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 10, 2008)

SirRob said:


> ? ? ?



I'll be on in a minute, "Prepare yourself"~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 10, 2008)

You never cease to amaze me SirRob, good matches. I didnt beat you in any 1vs1. We should hold a tournament to see who is the best.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You never cease to amaze me SirRob, good matches. I didnt beat you in any 1vs1. We should hold a tournament to see who is the best.


Why? ChillCoyotl would win hands down.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 10, 2008)

good matches Rob :3 the connection was suprisingly good, even with a third connection 

I'm still up for some matches, if anyone wanne brawl :3


> Why? ChillCoyotl would win hands down.


I bet, and I know who gonna take the second and third place 

no I'm not gonna take the third place, maybe even not the fourth, Silibus and Moogle are much better than me :\

oh and I forgot Ros...


----------



## moogle (Sep 10, 2008)

tournaments not such a bad idea kupo. itd be pretty fun ^.^


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2008)

Well... Maybe we could organize one... Make a new thread or something...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 10, 2008)

We then its settled, I will make a list of people at want to fight in the tournament! Anyone who wants to be in let me know. The date is undetermined. The way it will work is 1 vs 1, One person makes a room and the other joins (simple). The names will be divided randomly. Rules will be set at 3 lives, no items, and everything default, the stage will only be battlefield.

Challengers: 
Silibus 
Moogle
Huey
Lupinealchemist
Cheese
SirRob
TÃ¦farÃ³s


----------



## Huey (Sep 10, 2008)

SirRob said:


> ? ? ?



Take it as a compliment.



Silibus said:


> We then its settled, I will make a list of people at want to fight in the tournament! Anyone who wants to be in let me know. The date is undetermined. The way it will work is 1 vs 1, One person makes a room and the other joins (simple). The names will be divided randomly. Rules will be set at 3 lives, no items, and everything default, the stage will only be battlefield.
> 
> Challengers:
> Silibus
> Moogle



Thank you for the games =o


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2008)

Hm? I'd have thought you would've added me to that list from the start... 
...Oh I see, I'm not good enough for you guys!



Huey said:


> Take it as a compliment.


Teehee, well thank you! ^_~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 10, 2008)

Do you want to be part of the tournament?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone else been having problems getting online?  

I've been hearing about a tournament. Can I participate in it as well?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 10, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Has anyone else been having problems getting online?
> 
> I've been hearing about a tournament. Can I participate in it as well?


 
Sure i'll add your name to the list~


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sure i'll add your name to the list~



Do you know when it will start?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Do you know when it will start?


 
Im giving it a day or two, so that we have enough people and to make sure everyone has eachothers friend codes.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll participate too :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'll participate too :3


 
Awesome I'll add you too~


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Do you want to be part of the tournament?


Of course, if you don't mind... ^^;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Of course, if you don't mind... ^^;



Awesome, I know you'll make it far.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Awesome, I know you'll make it far.


Heh heh, doubt it.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 11, 2008)

I feel as if I've missed so much. Forums or school? Hmm.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone else want to join? We have an even six people at the moment.
If not I'll randomly match up everyone tomorrow~ And we can have the tournament the on Saturday or Sunday, whichever is more convienent.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 11, 2008)

Can I join? I only ever get to play on weekends!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Can I join? I only ever get to play on weekends!


 
Sure I'll add you too ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Anyone else want to join? We have an even six people at the moment.
> If not I'll randomly match up everyone tomorrow~ And we can have the tournament the on Saturday or Sunday, whichever is more convienent.


good! I'll vote for Saturday, the only problem are the timezones, ya know, I'm about 6 or 7 hours ahead :3

and helloooo Ros


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 11, 2008)

Mama Lucheesy!


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2008)

By the way, is there a prize for winning? Maybe like... free art? <3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 11, 2008)

SirRob said:


> By the way, is there a prize for winning? Maybe like... free art? <3



Sure. Fix my scanner and it's done! =D


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Sure. Fix my scanner and it's done! =D


Hehe, awesome! *Really hopes he wins. ;3*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Hehe, awesome! *Really hopes he wins. ;3*


 
I think the winner should be drawn by all the losers. :3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I think the winner should be drawn by all the losers. :3



I wouldn't really mind that, actually. Maybe even go the extra mile and draw the losers' mains.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I wouldn't really mind that, actually. Maybe even go the extra mile and draw the losers' mains.


 
This is becoming more exciting by the minute~


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> This is becoming more exciting by the minute~



Indeed. Let's just hope this hurricane doesn't fuck me over and render my apartment powerless. OR ELSE.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I think the winner should be drawn by all the losers. :3


I was actually thinking that too... It's a really good idea.
Edit: Oh, and maybe we should move it to a later date... so there's plenty of time for people to join and make plans and such.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I was actually thinking that too... It's a really good idea.
> Edit: Oh, and maybe we should move it to a later date... so there's plenty of time for people to join and make plans and such.


 
Do you have plans? I can postpone it for a bit.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 11, 2008)

I think I'll stay out of the tournament and keep it fun for the rest of you


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 11, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I think I'll stay out of the tournament and keep it fun for the rest of you



So I suppose you're...good?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Do you have plans? I can postpone it for a bit.


No, but some people might not see this thread by Saturday, and others might have plans.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I think I'll stay out of the tournament and keep it fun for the rest of you


 
I would like to test my skills against you, up for a game?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

SirRob said:


> No, but some people might not see this thread by Saturday, and others might have plans.


 
I'll start a new thread like you said before.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 12, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> So I suppose you're...good?


good? good is not good enough, he's awesome-ass-super-killer-rapeish


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> awesome-ass-super-killer-rapeish


Well, that's one way to describe him.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 12, 2008)

I might be online in a few minutes, if anyone wanna brawl


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I might be online in a few minutes, if anyone wanna brawl


 
I will too, anyone up for some practice?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

Ive noticed that we have 9 challengers and 11 votes on the poll. Does anyone want me to do a recount for the stage to use?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ive noticed that we have 9 challengers and 11 votes on the poll. Does anyone want me to do a recount for the stage to use?


Wrong thread? 

I don't think a recount is necessary.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Wrong thread?
> 
> I don't think a recount is necessary.


 
Oops ^_^; Yeah... (moves to right thread)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2008)

I've changed mah mains, I've discovered yesterday that I'm much better with Toon Link and Yoshi than I actually thought x3

but Luigi has always a place in... my hearth.... errrm... yeah... nvm


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I've changed mah mains, I've discovered yesterday that I'm much better with Toon Link and Yoshi than I actually thought x3
> 
> but Luigi has always a place in... my hearth.... errrm... yeah... nvm


B-b-b-b-b-b-but... Mama Luigi... ;_;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2008)

SirRob said:


> B-b-b-b-b-b-but... Mama Luigi... ;_;


awww I'm still playing with him D: it's not that I've tossed him away or something like that 

btw I'm online atm, if anyone wanna play


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> awww I'm still playing with him D: it's not that I've tossed him away or something like that
> 
> btw I'm online atm, if anyone wanna play


I'll play you!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2008)

D:
okays x3


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2008)

Items are meant to be used, Soren... If you think you're being honorable by casting them off, well... that's just silly.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2008)

Pina had turned them on too

just had a match with him(?) and there were Items 

anyways, it was fun x3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 13, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Items are meant to be used, Soren... If you think you're being honorable by casting them off, well... that's just silly.



Just trying to practice for the tourney, where there aren't any.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll be on soon too.


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 13, 2008)

Gasp! Someone else is challenging my Yoshi mainness! D:

Because of this, I'll be on for a bit. FC: 1805 2019 2668


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> Gasp! Someone else is challenging my Yoshi mainness! D:
> 
> Because of this, I'll be on for a bit. FC: 1805 2019 2668


 
Still time~ Want to be part of the tournament?


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 13, 2008)

No sorry, I'm not a tourney guy. D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> Gasp! Someone else is challenging my Yoshi mainness! D:
> 
> Because of this, I'll be on for a bit. FC: 1805 2019 2668


D:

add me, I'm on, my code is in my sig :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> No sorry, I'm not a tourney guy. D:


 
Its okay ^_^ not everyone is competitive~


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 13, 2008)

poo


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> poo


 
If you change your mind let me know~ The more the better!


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 13, 2008)

fights are today? I work


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 13, 2008)

Am I the only one suffering from horribad lag?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh, the tournament is today? If that's the case I might be able to participate.


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 13, 2008)

Good brawltimes guise. Although I'm most happy with that last I had before needing to get ready for work because it was the only one I won. >_>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, the tournament is today? If that's the case I might be able to participate.


today is Sunday? or do you live in japan? D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, the tournament is today? If that's the case I might be able to participate.


 
Its sunday at 2 pm central time. If you want to join there is still time.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> Good brawltimes guise. Although I'm most happy with that last I had before needing to get ready for work because it was the only one I won. >_>


 
Snake is my best~


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2008)

Can't do it Sunday. Nevermind.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 13, 2008)

I wish I had a Wii but I spent my money on a laptop.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I wish I had a Wii but I spent my money on a laptop.


 
Thats the opposite for me.. I want a laptop~ XD


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 14, 2008)

eyem online 4 teh braultiems, if anyone wants to join.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, having missed the tournament I've got a bit of bloodlust right now. Anyone want to play?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll brawl sometime in the afternoon, im feeling much better.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 15, 2008)

awww feel better silibus
whenever i feel crappy i go get ice cream ^^
<3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 15, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> awww feel better silibus
> whenever i feel crappy i go get ice cream ^^
> <3


 
Thank you, want to brawl later today?  Sorry about the tournament...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 15, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> awww feel better silibus
> whenever i feel crappy i go get ice cream ^^
> <3


qft
Ice cream > all ;D


> Thank you, want to brawl later today?  Sorry about the tournament...


I somehow knew it would end like this  but it's not your fault man


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 15, 2008)

wow what a horrible day for me


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm doin what I should done in the tourney!


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm grateful I wasn't in the tourney

lol

I really hope it's because I'm tired I was that bad, seriously, when a day goes by and I don't win a single match as yoshi... It's a pretty bed day. D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 15, 2008)

I felt like a punchingbag


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 15, 2008)

There were a lot of those moments, weren't there?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 15, 2008)

If only I could have fought SirRob like that!  It seems like I don't have a chance.  Although there ARE times were I do give him a run for his money...  rarely.


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 15, 2008)

We all have our good days... And bad. Coincidence that today was your good and mine was my DEEPEST DARKEST HORRIBLE PIT OF DESPAIR EMO BAD day


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 15, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> We all have our good days... And bad. Coincidence that today was your good and mine was my DEEPEST DARKEST HORRIBLE PIT OF DESPAIR EMO BAD day



Well, then other days will be much better since you can't suck like this twice in the same week...


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 15, 2008)

I better not. D:


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't think i'll be playing for the rest of the day -_-
i just ODed on video games, yay rock band


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 16, 2008)

Anyone I haven't fought yet want to see what they've been missing?


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 16, 2008)

sure


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll be up the the next few minutes... well, I'm already on D: I just need to help my sis with something then I'm up for the rest of the day :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 16, 2008)

no one for a brawl? :< 
I'm still up for a match


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no one for a brawl? :<
> I'm still up for a match



Beep beep.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 16, 2008)

you're a jeep?

D:


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you're a jeep?
> 
> D:



A Jeep that's ready to brawl. =0


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 16, 2008)

good, I just got owned by Sili <_< just have a bad day, I'll join your room if I make one, and give me you Mario Kart Code so we can race later


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> good, I just got owned by Sili <_< just have a bad day, I'll join your room if I make one, and give me you Mario Kart Code so we can race later


 
I want to fight! The power of love fuels me!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 16, 2008)

okay I'll make a room then

my MKW Code:
3737-9686-9479


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I want to fight! The power of love fuels me!



That would be so much cuter if you were a Lucas-mainer. xD



Cheesewulf said:


> okay I'll make a room then
> 
> my MKW Code:
> 3737-9686-9479



Alrighty, go ahead. Can't give you that code 'til we're finished thanks to Nintendo inconvinience.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 16, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> That would be so much cuter if you were a Lucas-mainer. xD


PK Love <3

Room is open in a few seconds


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 16, 2008)

Those were some wonderful battles. Sorry I had to leave, I'll be back on around 8 or 9.(central time) And as Snake said "Love can bloom anywhere, even on the battlefield".. and I cant stand Lucas after seeing him leave Ness in the story...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 16, 2008)

yep yep, good matches Ros, I really have a bad day...

I'm still up for a match, or a round Mario Kart, just need your Code Ros :3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 16, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Those were some wonderful battles. Sorry I had to leave, I'll be back on around 8 or 9.(central time) And as Snake said "Love can bloom anywhere, even on the battlefield".. and I cant stand Lucas after seeing him leave Ness in the story...



Ooooh, that love reference. 

Lukie didn't leave Ness. Lukie got the fuck out of there because a dwarf standing in the midst of a thunderstorm with a freakish gun and the face of a demented clown just turned Ness into a _trophy_.



Cheesewulf said:


> yep yep, good matches Ros, I really have a bad day...
> 
> I'm still up for a match, or a round Mario Kart, just need your Code Ros :3



You are? I thought we had a pretty even win-loss ratio. That Ness/Toon Link match just happened because I really, really fucking hate Toon Link and always seem to lose to him, so I was thirstin for some revenge. 

So yeah. Booting up Kart now. ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay :3
*notes* never use ToonL against Ros...

and Mario vs Zelda was so close ;<


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Okay :3
> *notes* never use ToonL against Ros...
> 
> and Mario vs Zelda was so close ;<



You CAN use him. We were on Castle Siege after all, which is full of little ditties for Ness to float and attack under.

And yes it was, geez! Awesomely fun though.

Oh yeah, MKW: 0431-0791-5536


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 16, 2008)

Ah well, i thought since hate him you would do anything to beat him x3

and I didn't know that Castle Siege is the perfect Ness stage, I picke it for teh lulz... errm I mean I like the music there :3

looking forward for a round, gief code D:

ah you edited while I wrote, I'll be up in a few sec


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> You CAN use him. We were on Castle Siege after all, which is full of little ditties for Ness to float and attack under.
> 
> And yes it was, geez! Awesomely fun though.
> 
> Oh yeah, MKW: 0431-0791-5536


I figured Castle Siege(My favorite stage by the way) would be a bad stage for Ness, thanks to those weird ledges during the first phase.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Ah well, i thought since hate him you would do anything to beat him x3
> 
> and I didn't know that Castle Siege is the perfect Ness stage, I picke it for teh lulz... errm I mean I like the music there :3
> 
> ...



Well, you know. We have a bad history.

Hmm, it's not exactly the perfect Ness stage, I just find it easy to get around in. Lulz music is awesome.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm online Ros, I just changed my Mii 
I'll make a room


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm online Ros, I just changed my Mii
> I'll make a room



Sorry about that! Give me five minutes, gotta help my dad.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 16, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Sorry about that! Give me five minutes, gotta help my dad.



Okay :3

hrmpf, just landed 2 times INTO the mushroom instead ONTOP ._.

just say when you're back online


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Lulz music is awesome.


Yeah, I LOVE the music on that stage. ...Which isn't really saying much since I love the music on pretty much every stage. >_>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 16, 2008)

Preparing to advance & Ike's theme <3

Tetris Type A <3333


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 16, 2008)

Unfounded Revenge/Smashing Song of Praise - too many heart thingies to fit the page.

Still can't get online now btw.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm on right this second if anybody's in the mood to fight~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry I was longer than I thought. I'll be on if anyone wants to fight! Im in a hyper mood, and ready to have some fun~


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll go a few rounds.  Just a few.  I gots stuff to do, like sleep, but that's why I'm an insomniac.  Five rounds.  Let's go.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome! Bring it on!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 16, 2008)

love that shield tho


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome games Soren! I need to replace Link with Marth now.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

Im still up for a good brawl~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm up for a brawl for the rest of the day, I hope I'm not so suckish as yesterday ._.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 17, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm up for a brawl for the rest of the day, I hope I'm not so suckish as yesterday ._.



Off days suck, man. But think of it this way: not-so-great sessions inevitably lead to good ones. Just ask me. :/

Hear that? That's me pressing A at Nintendo's paranoia screen after booting up the Wii.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 17, 2008)

Class has only an hour left, so I'll be on in about that long.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll be on in an hour~!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 17, 2008)

Class is going a bit long, and I haven't had lunch yet...  May take a bit longer...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

I cant believe I beat Cheese and Rob 3 times in a row~ @_@


----------



## SirRob (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, that lag really does wonders for all of you, huh!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

I hate lag... I killed me so many times with Ros and Cheese.. I dont even remember winning any.. >_<;


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 17, 2008)

haha gj silibus i still havn't played anyone online :/ lag = lame


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> haha gj silibus i still havn't played anyone online :/ lag = lame


 
I still want to fight you~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 17, 2008)

phew, got a good day, you were right Ros D:

I'll be up for some matches later, need a break, brawled now for like 4 hours <_<


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, just got back.  So many problems...  Class when on and on past what it's s'posed to, then I have a meal with a friend I haven't seen since last year, then I can't ride the EL back, (some problems with a car?) so I had to WALK the 15+ blocks home, and then I realize I need to go shopping for stuff...

I need to relax!  Someone battle me!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll be up in a few secs then :3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 17, 2008)

Then I'll watch a few replays in the mean time.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 17, 2008)

And I am spent.  Great games guys.

edit:  Hey cheese, how'd ya get your sig?  Might get it myself if I could narrow my chars to 3 instead of 5.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

That was fun, I still want to fight Rob one on one again. I think im getting better and might be more of a challenge for him.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I hate lag... I killed me so many times with Ros and Cheese.. I dont even remember winning any.. >_<;



I remember you winning with Ike.^^ I also remember my loss on Skyworld due to lag. Was mashing A to do D3's back air, had it perfectly timed, yet it didn't register. :/


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I remember you winning with Ike.^^ I also remember my loss on Skyworld due to lag. Was mashing A to do D3's back air, had it perfectly timed, yet it didn't register. :/


 
Want a rematch? ;3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 17, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Want a rematch? ;3



To the third-degree, Koopa style.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> To the third-degree, Koopa style.


 
Im getting on now, prepare yourself~!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 17, 2008)

OK, now I'm depressed. Way to make stupid mistakes, Ros.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

You did good, sorry I had to go. My dad is forcing me to drive him around. I'll be on later.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

Im still up for some matches if anyone wants to fight.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 18, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> And I am spent.  Great games guys.
> 
> edit:  Hey cheese, how'd ya get your sig?  Might get it myself if I could narrow my chars to 3 instead of 5.


http://thebrawl.net/signaturegenerator/
:3
and I've got more than 5 chars that I use often, I've just picked my 3 best characters 

I don't suppose that anyone is online right now :3 but I'll be online in a few minutes...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try it out.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll be on later today guys~


----------



## Huey (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you for the games, Cheese. Someone's at the door bothering me so I have to go =(


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 18, 2008)

okay no problem, but we had some good matches


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> okay no problem, but we had some good matches


 
Thanks for the games, im not having an off day im just sucking. ^_^; Dusky was trying to introduce me to DnD when I was brawling, and chatting with Kit at the same time. I cant multitask that well~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 18, 2008)

you didn't suck :3 

I got so destroyed by Ros, it almost got annoying D: you made me sick with your dodgeing and shieldgrabbing -.-

phew I'm so tired, I don't think I'm brawling again tonight


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Thanks for the games, im not having an off day im just sucking. ^_^; Dusky was trying to introduce me to DnD when I was brawling, and chatting with Kit at the same time. I cant multitask that well~



You won, silly. Another Ike win. :3

And I'm sorry, Cheese. My relationship is now abusive. My boyfriend beats me so bad all the time that I just had to take it out on someone. Please, if you read this message, dial our hotline. For thirty dollars a year, fifteen cents a day, we'll send you a picture of a downtrodden brawler. Your money goes towards helping these people get back on their feet.

=D


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 18, 2008)

xD

It's okay, I'm not angry about that :3 
*spends some money* I wanna see those pictures D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

Ike might be moving up the chain again, Snake is becoming Old Snake...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 18, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> xD
> 
> It's okay, I'm not angry about that :3
> *spends some money* I wanna see those pictures D:



Err, *looks around* profile pic? That's the best I got, bud, though there's always Facebook. Oh, Facebook.

Old Snake? You're going MGS4 on us? But your Ike--he be good. Don't think I've ever won against him. He hasn't faced PK Wrath though. (OMG, spontaneous avie change that fits the title.)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 18, 2008)

do not like facebook

only 1 person here knows how weegee look in real D:

well I've changed my mind, if someone is up for a brawl just tell me and I'll be on in a few minutes...

and and give me a keyboard for tha Wii! x(


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 18, 2008)

But the real Weegee is currently posted on your FA! Twice! xD

I'm sick of Brawl for five hours. Then I'll play some more.

No keyboard for you.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 18, 2008)

those pics are 8 months old o.o
Give me swirlyball or give me death!... err I mean, keyboard


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 18, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> those pics are 8 months old o.o
> Give me swirlyball or give me death!... err I mean, keyboard



If it helps, my profile pic is nearly a year old. I have wrinkles now! :O Not really, just Spike Spiegel hair.

Can I give you the world's most annoying theme song instead?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 18, 2008)

ohkaaay... o.o;
that just made me laugh










not



Lupin the thiiihiird dabadaba

ah now I know were your usertitle comes from D:


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 18, 2008)

Saddest part is that I've had it on repeat all day. You know you laughed.

(User title is actually a Shin-Chan segment, but hey.)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

Great games Nek0~ You are awesome with those pokemon! I look forward to fighting you again.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 18, 2008)

You guys are always hiding. >:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> You guys are always hiding. >:


 
I'll fight you~!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 18, 2008)

Wonderful! I've been wanting to practice with a new character.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, that lag was horrible, if this doesn't get better I really don't feel like playing.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

Me too


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

I enjoy fighting you but the arrogance is very annoying. ^_^; Even that sig you have screams bad sport. I lose to you and I dont mind, im just in for the fun of a fight. >< And the lag is annoying let me redo my connection and i'll be back on~


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 18, 2008)

The sig is because I've run into a lot of people who, in their frustration, blame their losses on other things and are pretty much a pain in the ass overall. I'm not a bad sport, I don't complain when I lose, and I don't blame my losses on anything other than my own bad day, thank you very much~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> The sig is because I've run into a lot of people who, in their frustration, blame their losses on other things and are pretty much a pain in the ass overall. I'm not a bad sport, I don't complain when I lose, and I don't blame my losses on anything other than my own bad day, thank you very much~


 
Okay o.o; Sorry... I didnt mean to be offensive.. But you are right. Ive met plenty of people like that. Sometimes it is the lag that kills us though, you must admit. XD


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, while I'm not usually one to blame my losses on things, lag really kills me personally.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey there, Chill. Glad you brought that up. Was reading through our PMs and it seemed as if I came across as a sore loser. So would I fit the whole pain in the ass bit? Our games were up-and-down: laggy one game, smooth the next, and I felt as if this affected my skills, but they were nice matches overall.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

^_^ The connection is much better now, good game~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Hey there, Chill.


 
No hi for Silibus?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

Good games, I think I'll pick up Lucario.

And Ros, you never came off as a sore loser at all; lag affects each person equally.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

That was fun Chill, im done for tonight. ^_^ You did great. >.> Though I didnt like the "Get angry, whelp" taunt...


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't like your "Stay Down" taunt.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 19, 2008)

That's an interesting idea... What do you guys have set for your taunts?

I'm still looking for a couple good side taunts, but my up taunt is "Feel it!" and my down taunt is "Let's go."


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Konnichi wa, Sili-san. But really, I said hi to you when you Ike'd me today.

Speaking of taunts, I'm debating whether I should keep up with the Remote/Nunchuck combo. I always get the Mother 3 taunt and never the There Will Be Blood taunt. Huh.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

I either put in really obscure references to things or try to get people irked.

I feel the need to change them now and then when I get bored of them.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I don't like your "Stay Down" taunt.


 
XD Alright then, I'll change mine if you change yours~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> That's an interesting idea... What do you guys have set for your taunts?
> 
> I'm still looking for a couple good side taunts, but my up taunt is "Feel it!" and my down taunt is "Let's go."


 
^ Too easy
< ?!
v Stay down!
> So close...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> That's an interesting idea... What do you guys have set for your taunts?



POWAH BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOST
A fine thrust.
RO RO FIGHT THE POWAH
Go fuck yourself.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

Hoo-Rah!
HAY KID WANNA YAFF
t(^_^t)
Release your rage!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> POWAH BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOST
> A fine thrust.
> RO RO FIGHT THE POWAH
> Go fuck yourself.



Every time you post here is another reminder that I'll rarely get to play you. And then a puppy dies.

Say Fuzzy Pickles!
I drink it up!
That's for Mother 3!
Dondake~?! (Many people don't get this. It's obscure Jap slang for WTF. Yeah, I haven't changed those in forever.)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Every time you post here is another reminder that I'll rarely get to play you. And then a puppy dies.



Moar liek never, amirite?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

I was thinking for the next tournament to be a team one~ Does anyone think they could get along with someone else and work together?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd have to team up with Rob. :3

We'd be invincible!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Moar liek never, amirite?



So damn rite. Kitten-corpser.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I'd have to team up with Rob. :3
> 
> We'd be invincible!


 
Hellz yeah you would ^_^b


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

No one wants to be my brawling friend. I'm gonna go baaw in an abandoned zoo by myself where I'll be too scared shitless to fight off evil.


----------



## Owwin (Sep 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> That's an interesting idea... What do you guys have set for your taunts?"


<Release Da Kraken! (only used after a Final Smash KO. Works best with Game and Watch)
>FO HED! (Only used after KOing with a head move.)
^No Minz, Mi life PLX! (after falling)
vThis one changes a lot. Currently set to "You just took a nosedive!" that is really cocky though.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Owwin said:


> <Release Da Kraken! (only used after a Final Smash KO. Works best with Game and Watch) *Completely ruined Pirates 2.*
> >FO HED! (Only used after KOing with a head move.) *This girl in my art class? Fivehead.*
> ^No Minz, Mi life PLX! (after falling) *Lolwut?*
> vThis one changes a lot. Currently set to "You just took a nosedive!" that is really cocky though. *Ever seen the Mighty Ducks cartoon?*



Jk, these are funny. I'm just being stupid tonight.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> No one wants to be my brawling friend. I'm gonna go baaw in an abandoned zoo by myself where I'll be too scared shitless to fight off evil.



PK Rockin'.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> PK Rockin'.



PK Love in blond bighead's case. Baseball bighead comes a bit later.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> PK Love in blond bighead's case. Baseball bighead comes a bit later.



More like PK Cryinacorner.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> More like PK Cryinacorner.



More like PK I'm Crying Because I'm Young and My Mother is Dead and My Brother is Gone and Crap Spoilerage, but I like your version better. I lol'd.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> No one wants to be my brawling friend. I'm gonna go baaw in an abandoned zoo by myself where I'll be too scared shitless to fight off evil.


 
I would be your brawl friend. I will assist in any way possible in battle.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I would be your brawl friend. I will assist in any way possible in battle.



Aww, that's sweet. Would you sing my battle theme? More importantly, would you memorize the lyrics?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Aww, that's sweet. Would you sing my battle theme? More importantly, would you memorize the lyrics?


 

[SIZE=-1]# Lupin Lupin[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin Lupin[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin the third[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin the third[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin Lupin Lupin Lupin[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin the third[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin the third[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1](# Repeat)[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]* Daba daba daba daba[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]daba daba daba da[/SIZE] *
[SIZE=-1]Lupin the third[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin the third[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin Lupin Lupin Lupin[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin the third[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin the third[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1](# Repeat twice)[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1](* Repeat)[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Lupin[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]Lupin[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]the[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=-1]third[/SIZE]


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 19, 2008)

D:

^ Weeeeeeee!
< Durr~
> stoooopit!
and my down taunt is empty, it's just for posing, mostly after a KO


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> [SIZE=-1]# Lupin Lupin[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]Lupin Lupin[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]Lupin the third[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]Lupin the third[/SIZE]
> ...



Awesome, always new I could count on you.

And Cheese, your taunts are just dying for some Hotel Mario or Mama Luigi.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 19, 2008)

why D:

I know, I'm not very creative in thinking of new taunts
I'll be up in a few secs, if you wanna beat me up with mixed pickles


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> why D:
> 
> I know, I'm not very creative in thinking of new taunts
> I'll be up in a few secs, if you wanna beat me up with mixed pickles



Cos of THIS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf4NfuY9W88

That's all right, none of us really are. I'm full of retarded YouTube vids, for instance. I'll be up, but not for too long. Promised myself that productivity would happen today.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Awesome, always new I could count on you.


 
Thats why im here!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Thats why im here!



Vash the Stampede is here to bust a cap in everyone's ass?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Vash the Stampede is here to bust a cap in everyone's ass?


 
Nope...




But Knives is...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Nuh-uh.




Holland is.

I deem this thread the official large-file anime pic thread. With some Brawl. (And you would've thought that Okamichan would show up by now.)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I deem this thread the official large-file anime pic thread. With some Brawl. (And you would've thought that Okamichan would show up by now.)


 
....




...Maybe :3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG, we bring up E7 characters and you just had to pull out Anemone. I thought you'd go for Renton or Tahlo or Moondoggie--but Anemone? When they say freak people out, that includes me.

Anemone for Brawl. Final Smash: TypeEND. Or hormonal bipolar disorder.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> OMFG, we bring up E7 characters and you just had to pull out Anemone. I thought you'd go for Renton or Tahlo or Moondoggie--but Anemone? When they say freak people out, that includes me.
> 
> Anemone for Brawl. Final Smash: TypeEND. Or hormonal bipolar disorder.


 
Oro~ [Falls over]


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Doggie doesn't approve.





Wonder what the others'll think of this.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Get ready for the beatings..


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Get ready for the beatings..



xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS956FdMPfc


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> xD


 
I wont go down with out a fight!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Charge your laser?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

OK, _now_ I think we're venturing into chan territory. xD 

I'll just say that I can't play for a while. I'm...drawing. While on the forums. That sounds completely irresponsible, and it is, but it's better than the time-consumage of Brawl.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Cant stop teh lazer! ><




Im done XD Im probably going to draw some and might even paint.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 19, 2008)

wat wat wat wat is going on here D:
/b/-ing? D: Weegee to the rescue! Ho Ha Hm He Hoo!

hey Chill, he had some good matches :3

I'm still up for some matches, if anyone wants to beat the crap out of me


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Cant stop teh lazer! ><
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thanks. She was pretty darn cute until that happened. Yeah, you go paint. Paint her image outa my head.

Haha, Cheese. Sorry you had to witness a page of retardation. I can't brawl though; I must be responsible.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 19, 2008)

okay, it's ok :3 important things first

I can't stop watching that gif o.o

let's talk more about Brawl, waht's your favourite SSE cutscene?  guess which is mine...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Oh thanks. She was pretty darn cute until that happened. Yeah, you go paint. Paint her image outa my head.
> 
> Haha, Cheese. Sorry you had to witness a page of retardation. I can't brawl though; I must be responsible.


 
Its my fault XD Im just looking for a good laugh.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> okay, it's ok :3 important things first
> 
> I can't stop watching that gif o.o
> 
> let's talk more about Brawl, waht's your favourite SSE cutscene?  guess which is mine...



Err, that one where Luigi gets pwned by D3? Just a guess. 

Now guess mine! It's not obvious at all.

Sili: I'm still awwing at that kitten. So cute with ketchup.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Well about the team tournament. We could see how the teams work out in a practice brawl, when Ros can get online again. ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Err, that one where Luigi gets pwned by D3? Just a guess.
> 
> Now guess mine! It's not obvious at all.
> 
> Sili: I'm still awwing at that kitten. So cute with ketchup.


nope, that's my second favourite D:
it's quite the most random cutscene D: it's quite at the end
aaand... any scene where Lucas or/and Ness in it?

a team tournament? sounds funny


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Chill wanted to team up with SirRob, Ros and Me were going to team up, we need more peoplez.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

Dude, with all the SSE cutscenes I found myself thinking "Wow, Brawl has turned into Final Fantasy"


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 19, 2008)

Chill & Rob? o.o they're gonna be unstoppable

I dunno who's in the tournament, maybe Huey? or moogle D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Chill & Rob? o.o they're gonna be unstoppable
> 
> I dunno who's in the tournament, maybe Huey? or moogle D:


 
Thats what Chill said XD But who knows. They are awesome alone, but it doesnt make them the best team.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Thats what Chill said XD But who knows. They are awesome alone, but it doesnt make them the best team.


Maybe, maybe not. It is hard to watch out and not to get totally destroyed by one alone, how does that look like when both focus on one player? D:


----------



## AlexX (Sep 19, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Dude, with all the SSE cutscenes I found myself thinking "Wow, Brawl has turned into Final Fantasy"


Naw, there's not enough emo and yaoi fanservice for it to be that.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

Are you -sure- about that?


----------



## BlauShep (Sep 19, 2008)

o-o meep.
if anyone wants my FC, it's 5069-3649-8054
I've usually got a lot of free time. aim or msn if anyone wants to brawl.


----------



## Arekusu (Sep 19, 2008)

Hah... Im not surprise if the online SSBB "community" suddenly vanished. The game is just NOT what people expected it to be. (well for me at least)

Playing with random idiots is just... dull. Playing with friends is more tolerable but still... the online play in SSBB is somewhat disappointingly "fun". I rather play MKW more.

Also, I dont like to add random strangers to my friends list just for a good match. (call it a bad habit of mine)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 19, 2008)

just added Lucario to my "most hated opponents"-list
how fucking huge is his range?!

and Arekusu:
you're never gonna get me off this game. So you mean just because YOU don't like the game, we're all stop playing soon? please try again, I've played Melee 3 years from release non-stop, and so will it be with Brawl, no question I'll play it even longer! Brawl is a friggin' good game, I can't understand those Melee > Brawl whiners honestly. I've got 38 active friends on my roster, 70% of them only sent me a PM with with their code and we never spoke again, but who cares! I don't give a shit if they're from America or Asia or whatever, everyone who plays Brawl is mah friend, we're a nation and we're never gonna vanish

Cheese out

but I'm always up for a round of Mario Kart Weeee


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

Huge. It's the eerie glowy aura power shit.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 19, 2008)

you mean the power of laz0r

shoop da whooped me, royal rainbow, I'm glad we're fighting without Smashballs, then you'd shoop da whooped me a billion times D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry about leaving.. my parents took the laptop and I was force to help the neighbors. I probably wont be on till later tonight.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

YES. Lucario's Final Smash is so win <3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 19, 2008)

It's okay Sili, Reallife is more important ;3 but I won't be up now, it's getting late here and I have to get up early for mah music lesson


I still need a keyboard for mah Wii

Chill:
but you can dodge it easily, especially if your name is Weegee


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

Or Meta Knight who can literally fly right over him. >>

I kinda miss smash balls. I want to play a few matches with them on someday.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 19, 2008)

oh yes, I'm missing Weegees little trip too
how about tomorrow?


----------



## BlauShep (Sep 19, 2008)

dang, i should have stayed to play a few more rounds. xD; i had to go to the store though.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Are you -sure- about that?



Well, they certainly got the fanservice part down, but they already did that nine years ago with the first game. As for emo, we've poked fun at Lukie many, many times. And for yaoi, I'm stumped, unless you want to read more into Captain Oli and Falcon. Gonna go vomit now.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> And for yaoi, I'm stumped, unless you want to read more into Captain Oli and Falcon.


Fox x Diddy Kong? Lucas x Ness? Pokemon Trainer x Lucas? Ike x Marth? ._.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMlwNVqdhNc&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvljN9ycqLg
Brings back memories~


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMlwNVqdhNc&NR=1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvljN9ycqLg
> Brings back memories~


Poor Pikachu. He's getting whacked around the whole time and doesn't get to beat anyone up in return. XD


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Fox x Diddy Kong? Lucas x Ness? Pokemon Trainer x Lucas? Ike x Marth? ._.



Nooooo, you just gave the fandom more ways to ruin my favorite characters. Fox sticks with Krystal (no matter how unfond I am of her) or gheys up with Falco or Wolf; Ness loves baseball until he notices Paula's boobs; Pokemon Trainer fails with women and resists raping Ivysaur; Lucas _would_ show interest in Kumatora if he weren't so...young--that and Duster's peeking at her from above his nose. You can let Alex answer for the last two. I'm trying not to poke fun at Marth's femme persona (have you seen the boxart of the first FE?), and how it would go hand in hand with Ike's ruggedness.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

SNAKE X ZERO SUIT SAMUS = RAPE  XD


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMlwNVqdhNc&NR=1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvljN9ycqLg
> Brings back memories~



Ha, that game is so dated, yet still a kick. Not to mention the commercial. I'd say Nintendo's getting better with their ads actually, since I haven't seen the "Wii Would Like to Play" campaign in forever. Case in point: Mario Super Sluggers and Samba de Awiigo (dun care if it's third-party). The Kirby Super Star Ultra ad is pretty nice too.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> SNAKE X ZERO SUIT SAMUS = RAPE  XD



Oh you. It's all about Yoshi X Sheik now.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Oh you. It's all about Yoshi X Sheik now.


 
I dont know... Kirby X Jigglypuff is still there..


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I dont know... Kirby X Jigglypuff is still there..



Kirby's a womanizer. He'll probably end up settling with a Waddle Dee. Jigglypuff can go hump a Clefable.

....WTF am I saying? Thanks, life drawing.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Oh you. It's all about Yoshi X Sheik now.


Pfft, we all know it's Peach x Shiek. Especially when Shiek snuck out of the prison darting her eyes back and forth, with Peach giggling in the background. .-.



TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Kirby's a womanizer. He'll probably end up settling with a Waddle Dee. Jigglypuff can go hump a Clefable.
> 
> ....WTF am I saying? Thanks, life drawing.


A man like Kirby can aim way higher than a Waddle Dee... Heck, not even Snake can compete to Kirby in terms of manliness. 8)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Kirby's a womanizer. He'll probably end up settling with a Waddle Dee. Jigglypuff can go hump a Clefable.
> 
> ....WTF am I saying? Thanks, life drawing.


 
Then what happens to Link? I know he doesnt have the hots for Zelda. In Twilight Princess it was all about Link and Midna.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Pfft, we all know it's Peach x Shiek. Especially when Shiek snuck out of the prison darting her eyes back and forth, with Peach giggling in the background. .-.
> 
> 
> A man like Kirby can aim way higher than a Waddle Dee... Heck, not even Snake can compete to Kirby in terms of manliness. 8)



Wario was telling a fart joke, dammit. Peach is highly vulnerable to crude humor.

Is it even right to call Kirby a man? Kirby only dreams of having Snake's manliness. Snake Kirby doesn't even count, since the beard is clearly synthetic and Halloween-shop material.


Silibus said:


> Then what happens to Link? I know he doesnt have the hots for Zelda. In Twilight Princess it was all about Link and Midna.



As far as Link goes, he doesn't express much to either. He doesn't express much to anything, really, since he is "you." So if for some reason Midna's cleverly hidden curvage and party hat appeal to you, then Link loves her.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Is it even right to call Kirby a man?


DO NOT QUESTION KIRBY'S MANLINESS


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Wario was telling a fart joke, dammit. Peach is highly vulnerable to crude humor.
> 
> Is it even right to call Kirby a man? Kirby only dreams of having Snake's manliness. Snake Kirby doesn't even count, since the beard is clearly synthetic and Halloween-shop material.


 
I hate to admit it.. but in all the MGS games ive never seen Snake get laid.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

SirRob said:


> DO NOT QUESTION KIRBY'S MANLINESS



Question'd. 



> I hate to admit it.. but in all the MGS games ive never seen Snake get laid.



Aww, not even Old Snake? Now ain't that some bullshit.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Aww, not even Old Snake? Now ain't that some bullshit.


 
Big Boss is a different story~ He probably got some every other day. Why do you think he created "Outer Heaven". XD


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Big Boss is a different story~ He probably got some every other day. Why do you think he created "Outer Heaven". XD



But of course. The boss is big after all. He created Outer Heaven for people like us to question on a furry forum.

(I hath never played any Metal Gear. =O)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> But of course. The boss is big after all. He created Outer Heaven for people like us to question on a furry forum.
> 
> (I hath never played any Metal Gear. =O)


 
If you've never played then how do you know about the truth about Outer Heaven. XD


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> If you've never played then how do you know about the truth about Outer Heaven. XD



Because I...know. You also just proved that Snake is manlier than Kirby.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

> As for emo, we've poked fun at Lukie



Wait, you mean Lucas, or Lucario? I don't see how either one is emo o.o


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I hate to admit it.. but in all the MGS games ive never seen Snake get laid.



Snake has better things to do than get laid.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I'm trying not to poke fun at Marth's femme persona (have you seen the boxart of the first FE?)


Marth has only really been effeminate in Smash. In his official art for FE3 and FEDS, he is actually quite masculine.

EDIT: Also, everyone knows Captain Falcon is the manliest character in the game.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Snake has better things to do than get laid.


 
So true, like stopping the patriots. La le lu li lo, la le lu li lo, la le lu li lo.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

I need scissors! 61!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Wait, you mean Lucas, or Lucario? I don't see how either one is emo o.o



Lucas.^^I'm not saying either is emo (overused word, ya'll), though if you were desperate you could count in the abandoned zoo sad face and Lucario bitching about his aura. I'm not too sure about the latter.



> Marth has only really been effeminate in Smash. In his official art for FE3 and FEDS, he is actually quite masculine.
> 
> EDIT: Also, everyone knows Captain Falcon is the manliest character in the game








Tunic or skirt on the battlefield? You decide.

Also, Captain Falcon needs rubber nipples to remind himself of his manchest. Did that make sense?



> So true, like stopping the patriots.


Because the patriots are so much more important than ass and titties.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Where can I get Marth's outfit? ;D


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 19, 2008)

Where the h*ll is this thread going?  I thought it 'twas for those looking for matches and playin each other.  Now we got youtube links and questioning love triangles...?

Whatever...  as long as there's players out there, I'll play 'em.
Also, my former roommate and I will be playin each other tomorrow.  He's perhaps just as good as SirRob on a bad day... maybe.  He's good, let's leave it at that.  So if'n you want him registered, join in and request info.

He's not on often, but it's a good challenge.  If Melee were online capable, there would be a dark-blue Yoshi giving smackdowns regularly.

I may be on soon, maybe not.  Dunno.  Mercenaries 2 has become my new GTA with a invincibility cheat...  

Also, SirRob, I'm almost done with my art 4 u, I just need to figure out how to finish a certain part of someone who is way too detailed.  Eh, I'll figure out what to do eventually.  If not done by this week, then next weekend I'll get it done.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Where the h*ll is this thread going? I thought it 'twas for those looking for matches and playin each other. Now we got youtube links and questioning love triangles...?
> 
> Whatever... as long as there's players out there, I'll play 'em.
> Also, my former roommate and I will be playin each other tomorrow. He's perhaps just as good as SirRob on a bad day... maybe. He's good, let's leave it at that. So if'n you want him registered, join in and request info.
> ...


 
IM me whenever you or him want to brawl and I'll be on!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Where the h*ll is this thread going?  I thought it 'twas for those looking for matches and playin each other.  Now we got youtube links and questioning love triangles...?
> 
> Whatever...  as long as there's players out there, I'll play 'em.
> Also, my former roommate and I will be playin each other tomorrow.  He's perhaps just as good as SirRob on a bad day... maybe.  He's good, let's leave it at that.  So if'n you want him registered, join in and request info.
> ...



This thread is a living, breathing bastard. Players Wanted is a mere signup sheet for a bunch of bored dodos who not only love to brawl, but to fuck around. So here we are!

Your roomie's a Yoshi user? Sweet, thought I was the only one who appreciated that asexual.

How is Mercenaries, by the way? Dunno about the game, but that commercial is bitchin'.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh no you didnt~ XP


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, yes I did run this thread into the dirt.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Your roomie's a Yoshi user? Sweet, thought I was the only one who appreciated that asexual.



I use Yoshi, too. Too bad you'll never get to fight me.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Yes, yes I did run this thread into the dirt.


 
I was talking about the song "Oh no you didn't"


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I use Yoshi, too. Too bad you'll never get to fight me.



High five, stranger.



> I was talking about the song "Oh no you didn't" :grin:



I knew that, Sili. Or should I say, Silly. Hurr!


----------



## AlexX (Sep 19, 2008)

Yoshi is crappy in Melee. In Brawl, however...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Yoshi is crappy in Melee. In Brawl, however...



Nuh uh, he was special. I used him to the best of his disability. He's largely the same in Brawl, just with improved recovery, a better F-tilt, and grabbin' skillz.

OMG VOLTRON'S ON.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> In his official art for FE3 and FEDS, he is actually quite masculine



Well, Fire Emblem 3 was a long time ago, he must've recently come out of the closet.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

Who wants to dance with me and Marth?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 19, 2008)

Marth's faggotry has never been so masterfully confirmed!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Marth's faggotry has never been so masterfully confirmed!


 
Hey Marth is hot~


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Hey Marth is hot~



:|


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> :|


... that.. slipped... [Shuts up]


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

THAT SHOW IS FUCKING HILARIOUS.

Anyway. What is this faggotry? A dancing Marth meme that turns on Sili?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 19, 2008)

Sili, pronounced "silly."


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sili, pronounced "silly."



Indeed. You gotta spell it out that way for the joke to work, terrible as the joke is.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 19, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Oh no you didnt~ XP




"sukka tried to play me, but cha neva paid me, neva.
"oh no you didn't"
"payback isa comin, you'll be runnin fo eva"
"oh no you didn't"
"until I get my vengance, I will never end this mayhem"
"oh no you didn't"
"I'm a mercenary, you don't have a prayer, you owe (high pitch) me"


I'ts aight.  With invincability and unlimited anti-tank missles, running around takin down Venezualean jerks is a one man slaughter.  And I got the ps2 version.  My friend got the 360 version and they are VASTLY different.  If you have a choice, get the 360 version for the better visuals, unlockable vehicles (motorbyke ne1?) and nicer menus.

I still seem to be playing Spore more than anything... mainly cause I like making and controling the creatures.  I made a really chubby one that would look absolutely awsome as a macro.  And for those who don't know, from the creature stage on, there are epic creatures which are normal creatures but macro and nearly lethal.  I'm a little dissapointed I can't control the macro ones, but in the space stage, you can make creatures grow...  I wonder if you can use that on a creature twice?  pobably not but if you could...  Hehehe

what's with my long posts all of a sudden?  Appologies all around.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 20, 2008)

the topic has just been brutally stabbed


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> the topic has just been brutally stabbed


What topic?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> "sukka tried to play me, but cha neva paid me, neva.
> "oh no you didn't"
> "payback isa comin, you'll be runnin fo eva"
> "oh no you didn't"
> ...



There's a full version of the song. Can't wait 'til they spin it in the clubs.

You furries, always getting macro in my Maxis. You're writing long posts to please the colors in my avie.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

DX CREEPY ICON!!! GO BACK TO LUPIN!!!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> DX CREEPY ICON!!! GO BACK TO LUPIN!!!



Rofl, I'm using Punsy McHale (from Flapjack) for a full 24 hours as a testament to the messed up shit going on in my life at the moment. Lupin will return, but you must stare at Punsy now.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Rofl, I'm using Punsy McHale (from Flapjack) for a full 24 hours as a testament to the messed up shit going on in my life at the moment. Lupin will return, but you must stare at Punsy now.


 
DX I know who that is (Still creepy as hell and I hate flapjack)... If you need to talk to someone Im always here!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Aw, but I love Flappy. I love his hair and his laugh and how the creator is on dA...Thanks, good to know that you care. I'm taking it all out in this RP though.

And in Brawl, eventually.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Aw, but I love Flappy. I love his hair and his laugh and how the creator is on dA...Thanks, good to know that you care. I'm taking it all out in this RP though.
> 
> And in Brawl, eventually.


 
Tell me when you want to brawl, and if you have a msn or yahoo we can chat too. Flapjack the kid isnt bad, but the animation reminds me of korgarth of barbaria, which was equally disturbing. Can I get a link to the creators DA too?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 20, 2008)

Anyone wanna play :\


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Anyone wanna play :\


 
I'll be on in a few~


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Tell me when you want to brawl, and if you have a msn or yahoo we can chat too. Flapjack the kid isnt bad, but the animation reminds me of korgarth of barbaria, which was equally disturbing. Can I get a link to the creators DA too?



Alrighty, will do. I never got a chance to see Korgoth, but Flap's animation doesn't disturb me. OK, so it is a bit disturbing at times, and he spontaneously grows lips depending on the emotion, but it's all good. Here you are: http://thurop.deviantart.com/



> Anyone wanna play :\



I'm sorry, Chill. This has obviously turned into the Brawl Community Thread/Chatboard, so yeah. Don't really feel like playing tonight. I'm scared of your skills. I'll just go to bed all waaah and grr. Later on, most likely.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

New taunts and name: 
New Brawl name is: Otaku
Taunts: ^ Love & Peace (Vash) - meaning, good game
           < Oro... @_@  (Kenshin) - meaning, oops
           > Delete, delete (Mikami) - meaning, die
           v Rengeki!!! (Haseo) - meaning, combo attack


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> New taunts and name:
> New Brawl name is: Otaku
> Taunts: ^ Love & Peace (Vash) - meaning, good game
> < Oro... @_@  (Kenshin) - meaning, oops
> ...



All that image-posting and no Hollando...Wait, he doesn't really have anything to go by, does he?

(Gais, there's a ghost in my shell.)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> All that image-posting and no Hollando...Wait, he doesn't really have anything to go by, does he?
> 
> (Gais, there's a ghost in my shell.)


 
Meow?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Meow?



Oh, way to take a cheap shot.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

Nyah~?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

well I don't think this thread is for LFM only, I don't see any problem if we discuss about Brawl

besides, this thread won't die like the other one....

it's just crap for me because of those timezones <_< most are online when I'm sleeping

Royal Rainbow, my Wii is making sounds like a shaver the past few days, it's really loud o.o
maybe it fell down too much ._.

see ya later then, I've got plenty of time today... and honestly nothing else to do


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> well I don't think this thread is for LFM only, I don't see any problem if we discuss about Brawl
> 
> besides, this thread won't die like the other one....
> 
> ...



Geez, man, stop living in Luxembourg and come to Burgerland.

I heard that Royal Rainbow is from Katamari. Did you just pun that game and my avie? xD And yeah, I don't think they ever planned on a Wii Shave. See ya 'round, yellow fellow.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

I would if I could! and yeah, I should go to Nintendo then, to present my new game "Wii Shave: Return of the hair", there's only missing the shave function on the remote... 

Yellow? Roses are gray, Violets are gray, I'm colorblind... hooray

not really...
I'm just bored


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I would if I could! and yeah, I should go to Nintendo then, to present my new game "Wii Shave: Return of the hair", there's only missing the shave function on the remote...
> 
> Yellow? Roses are gray, Violets are gray, I'm colorblind... hooray
> 
> ...



Don't forget to introduce the Wii Fit upgrades: Wii Buff and Wii Swole. Yep, I'm clever in the morning.

You think you're red-dy for my rhymes?
You'll soon be green as envious limes.
I see you're not yellow, fellow, 
But I don't wanna make you blue,
So get a clue,
And pur-ple the plug before you're played,
Or I'll or-range a rainbow on your PAR-ADE.

<3 that show.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

D:

yes yes orange! it's my favourite colour
so you're up so early? what time is it there?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> D:
> 
> yes yes orange! it's my favourite colour
> so you're up so early? what time is it there?



It's, um, 7:05 in the morning and I've been up since 11 AM yesterday. If you're guessing that I'm tired as hell, congrats!

(Teal FTW.)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

ha how can you stay up so late? I'm dozing off when I'm brawling at 2 am here o.o

too much coffee/coke?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> ha how can you stay up so late? I'm dozing off when I'm brawling at 2 am here o.o
> 
> too much coffee/coke?



It's more like too much shit keeping me up at once, haha. Hint: don't start writing a detailed roleplay post late at night while talking to a friend from Australia. Holy Time Zones, Batman.

I'd love some Coke but I hate coffee. Guess I gotta drink Pepsi instead (which I prefer :0).


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

;<

No Pepsi for me, because you cannot buy it here o.o I wonder what's the difference between coke and pepsi

aren't we getting a bit offtopic?...

so! you havn't told me yet what's your favourite cutscene in SSE D:


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> ;<
> 
> No Pepsi for me, because you cannot buy it here o.o I wonder what's the difference between coke and pepsi
> 
> ...



Pepsi has more of a "kick" for me. Tastes different, too. Like sex in a bottle...Well, close.

We are! Continue? *countdown*

Oh yeah, my bad. This thread is madness. Well, the Pokey/Porky scenes are pretty obvious, but I vaguely recall this scene where Ness, D3 and Luigi (was it Weegie) are in Subspace, and they all point at the screen at the same time. Faved because Ness looked all serious, and I was all daaaaaw.

EDIT: First one, 2:10, and 2:50. :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

oh yes, the rescuers, that's why I've written "Weegee to the rescue" in my... message... thingy... in the friend roster, that's one of my favourite scenes too. But the most funny and most random scene is teatime with Fox, Peach and Sheik, I laughed so hard

and yes it's Weegee, double double E


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

xD Yeeeees! Now I remember that. Was going through SSE with my brother and we didn't know what to think, laughed our asses off. Can't forget Snake showing obvious interest in the princesses.

Thanks for the Weegee clarification. When you pinch Wendy's pennies, they pinch back. Now I'm gonna go sleep before I pass out. See you in...three hours.

(And why the fuck are my neighbors bassthumping their music this early?)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

good luck with your neighbours :3

see ya then, I'll be still here then, maybe


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> DX CREEPY ICON!!! GO BACK TO LUPIN!!!


Noo!! This guy's much, much sexier.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Noo!! This guy's much, much sexier.


 
<.< Is not.. Marth is sexier.....


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll be up for a Brawl when I've finished mah pizza x3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'll be up for a Brawl when I've finished mah pizza x3



I gots a new roommate movin in, so when I'm finished helping him I'll take you on.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 20, 2008)

My absolute favorite SSE cutscene was when Olimar was freaking out at that giant Rob because he couldn't hurt it, then Captain Falcon zooms in out of nowhere, drops a huge Falcon Punch on it, then lands back back on the ground with a slide that kills like fifteen of Olimar's Pikmin. XD Captain Falcon is so over-the-top.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> My absolute favorite SSE cutscene was when Olimar was freaking out at that giant Rob because he couldn't hurt it, then Captain Falcon zooms in out of nowhere, drops a huge Falcon Punch on it, then lands back back on the ground with a slide that kills like fifteen of Olimar's Pikmin. XD Captain Falcon is so over-the-top.


My favorite's the one where Fox attacks the Halberd, and Shiek jumps on his ship and attacks him. Then they face off, but Peach stops them and hands Fox a cup of tea. :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

Mine is when Link freaks out, because he thinks Zelda is dead and tries to kill Mario. X3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

okaaaay, who wanna beat the crap out of me? :3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 20, 2008)

Coming!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 20, 2008)

... error code 20100?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> ... error code 20100?


Redo the connection, then try again~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

he tried, he's gone now buying a wired connection o.o

I read "weird" first...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

That sucks..


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

well yeah, it sucks too that my fingers hurt now, coz I kept playing Forest Maze over and over on my keyboard

La Dee Da~â™ª


----------



## Huey (Sep 20, 2008)

This thread reminds me that the only things I hate more than Lupin III are Eureka 7 and Earthbound. But no one cares about those things anyway. 



ChillCoyotl said:


> My absolute favorite SSE cutscene was when Olimar was freaking out at that giant Rob because he couldn't hurt it, then Captain Falcon zooms in out of nowhere, drops a huge Falcon Punch on it, then lands back back on the ground with a slide that kills like fifteen of Olimar's Pikmin. XD Captain Falcon is so over-the-top.



Why are you torturing me with your avatar? =(

Did you draw it? If not, can you please link me to whoever did? You're such an adorable little yote. 
YES YOU ARE

:3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Huey said:


> This thread reminds me that the only things I hate more than Lupin III are Eureka 7 and Earthbound. But no one cares about those things anyway.



:/

...

=(

>=(

Suit yourself, mate.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

I've never played Mother/Earthbound, I hope they put it in the next Hamachi Festival in the Wii shop :\

then it'll be mine!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I've never played Mother/Earthbound, I hope they put it in the next Hamachi Festival in the Wii shop :\
> 
> then it'll be mine!



They're rather sexy games. First one you can't really own unless you have a Famicom (Japanese NES), so you're better off emulating it, and check my sig for the third. You might learn something! 

As for EB, I'm sooooo close to installing the Homebrew Channel and getting the game for free as to shove an impatient middle finger in the face of Reggie Fils-Aime.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

how am I supposed to get a Famicom D: and I'm not a fan of emulators...

maybe I'll just have to wait, since this festival with Super Mario RPG was so famous...

besides, is anyone up for a brawl?


----------



## Huey (Sep 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> :/
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



You're no fun =(

I wanted to incur your wrath... ._.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Huey said:


> You're no fun =(
> 
> I wanted to incur your wrath... ._.



I'm quite...wrathless. You should try stirring up the Starmen forums if you want any of that business (and if you really dislike those things, it's understandable: E7 is a bit overdramatic at times, Lupin is old and perverted, though the music is godly, and EarthBound...OK, not sure about that).



> how am I supposed to get a Famicom D: and I'm not a fan of emulators...
> 
> maybe I'll just have to wait, since this festival with Super Mario RPG was so famous...
> 
> besides, is anyone up for a brawl?


eeeeeeBay! And I'm not either, but that's the only way you're playing MOTHER/EarthBound 0 without having a Flash Cart. Oh yeah, Flash Carts!

Waiting is fun. You can laugh at all the PK Mail'n and Call'n that takes place during the wait.

I may brawl in a few, got some stuff to do first.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

I like lots of anime, Eureka 7 and Lupin III is great. I played the original Earthbound on my friends mod'd super NES. It was so cool, you'd put in this game that took in floppy disks. The floopys would have the games on it.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I like lots of anime, Eureka 7 and Lupin III is great. I played the original Earthbound on my friends mod'd super NES. It was so cool, you'd put in this game that took in floppy disks. The floopys would have the games on it.



I want Renton's jacket. Give me.

Ha, really? That's awesome! Makes you realize how much floppies were the shit. And I'm just assuming you played what everyone knows as the prototype, or EarthBound Zero? I heard that the original MOTHER didn't have a run button. Talk about harsh.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

I want a Heavy Arms! (Giant Gundams rule!!)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

Im getting on brawl now! (Im Otaku from now on!!!)


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

:3 Yay! I need to pick that show back up. I watched the fansubs religiously over the summer, putting them on my ZEN to watch them in my room. Then my USB cord got lost and I haven't seen it since. (Was up to the Ray and Charles raid where....you know.)

I still have to sit down and get into Gundam. (Or Macross, Evangelion, or any show featuring giant kickass mechas.)

EDIT: Ah what the heck. I'll join you!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry guys, router troubles. (And on that Bowser/Ike match on Halberd, Sili, important phone call was important.)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

well that was kinda... weird...
there were so many people online, and 3 rooms were, none let me join :<

nobody's payin' attention to Weegee

I'm still up...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> well that was kinda... weird...
> there were so many people online, and 3 rooms were, none let me join :<
> 
> nobody's payin' attention to Weegee
> ...



Eh, I'm guilty of blocking teh Weegee when I was brawling Silibus. xD He was kicking my ass earlier on and I wouldn't let you join 'til I beat him. I or-ranged a rainbow on his parade.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Sorry guys, router troubles. (And on that Bowser/Ike match on Halberd, Sili, important phone call was important.)


 
Its okay, I had fun. I hope you did too.



Cheesewulf said:


> well that was kinda... weird...
> there were so many people online, and 3 rooms were, none let me join :<
> 
> nobody's payin' attention to Weegee
> ...


 
Sorry Cheese, I said yes for you to join. I think people wont let in in because of the lag. Im done for today


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey guys. I can Brawl for a while today.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

ye ye, no prob Ros, and honestly I'm not in the right mood for gettin mah ass whiped with sandpaper
I do it because I'm bored

and silly, you ever lagged when you fought me? I didn't D:


Edit: anytime, David, just need your code


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys. I can Brawl for a while today.


 
Holy Cr@p really?! I'll get on just to fight you!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys. I can Brawl for a while today.



Retarded squeeeeee, me first! =O



> ye ye, no prob Ros, and honestly I'm not in the right mood for gettin mah ass whiped with sandpaper



C'mon, we're evenly matched.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

The FC I'm using is 2492-3837-9141 for those that don't have it yet. I'll try to get on in a little bit.

Also, I haven't played since school started, so don't expect my best game by any means.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

READY TO BRAWL


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> well that was kinda... weird...
> there were so many people online, and 3 rooms were, none let me join :<
> 
> nobody's payin' attention to Weegee
> ...



Sorry for that, I was going to play a former roommate and his cousin so I had to decline.  Sorry!  You know I'd never intentionally do that to mama weegee, right?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey Dave, I can play you if you want. 'Though I might not be as good as usual, 'cause I haven't been playing much recently. (<3<3<3 Radiant Dawn)


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Hey Dave, I can play you if you want. 'Though I might not be as good as usual, 'cause I haven't been playing much recently. (<3<3<3 Radiant Dawn)



Oh crap, everyone's throwing out the "not good as usual" excuse and I've got no game to fall back on. Uh, I've been playing too much Mario Kart?


----------



## moogle (Sep 20, 2008)

hey guys, ggs from before ^.^ darn you soren XD


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Oh crap, everyone's throwing out the "not good as usual" excuse and I've got no game to fall back on. Uh, I've been playing too much Mario Kart?


Well. It's a good excuse, you must admit.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

moogle said:


> hey guys, ggs from before ^.^ darn you soren XD



I still have not played you, grr...



> Well. It's a good excuse, you must admit.



Damn Fire Emblem, always messing with Star Fox.


----------



## moogle (Sep 20, 2008)

if you wanna, we can play now

EDIT: my fc is 2879-1111-5261 i think...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Oh crap, everyone's throwing out the "not good as usual" excuse and I've got no game to fall back on. Uh, I've been playing too much Mario Kart?



I don't have your FC. Also, get on AIM.

Rob, I'll play you if you want. I already added you.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

moogle said:


> if you wanna, we can play now
> 
> EDIT: my fc is 2879-1111-5261 i think...



4983-4588-0045

Rawr, everyone.


----------



## moogle (Sep 20, 2008)

okay, so, do you have msn or yahoo?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

Did I mention I only want to do 1v1's?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2008)

Err...



David M. Awesome said:


> Did I mention I only want to do 1v1's?



#$@%!!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

This is great everyone seems to be on! \^_^/


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2008)

My gosh, so many anime references...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

Rob, I'll fight you now.

Actually let me do Taeforos first.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> My gosh, so many anime references...


 
Do you like them? And do you know where they are from?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Do you like them? And do you know where they are from?


Rurouni Kenshin (My favorite), Death Note (Second favorite), Trigun, and... Something. XD

Edit: Screw Ike, his speed rating's way lower in Brawl than in Fire Emblem. XP


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Rurouni Kenshin (My favorite), Death Note (Second favorite), Trigun, and... Something. XD
> 
> Edit: Screw Ike, his speed rating's way lower in Brawl than in Fire Emblem. XP


 
You're right ^__^ the last one is .hack//G.U.


----------



## moogle (Sep 20, 2008)

ggs ros ^.^


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You're right ^__^ the last one is .hack//G.U.


Ah. I've never watched that. (Well... I've never watched Trigun either, but everyone says that. XD)


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

moogle said:


> okay, so, do you have msn or yahoo?



Is that Live Messenger? I'm easily confused. Then: Taefaros@live.com

CRAP, YOU'RE GOOD.


----------



## moogle (Sep 20, 2008)

awww...thank you, your good too, im not that great XD and yes, its a live messenger


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

Waiting for David the Awesome, SirRob?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2008)

Whoa, I didn't think you'd be a chaingrabber.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

moogle said:


> awww...thank you, your good too, im not that great XD and yes, its a live messenger



You are. Your Jiggly skills amaze me.

(And omfg that kirby match i had you in the fuckin bag grr lucas recovery goddammit i gon kill joo)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Whoa, I didn't think you'd be a chaingrabber.


 
David the Awesome? or me? Well im done for the day. This was the most fun Ive have on brawl in so long~ This is what the tournament was supposed to be like. We really need to do this again!


----------



## Huey (Sep 20, 2008)

Did you unfriend me, wigi? I didn't think I was doing_ that_ bad. I just find it hard to Ness-it-up on Distant Planet ._.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Huey said:


> Did you unfriend me, wigi? I didn't think I was doing_ that_ bad. I just find it hard to Ness-it-up on Distant Planet ._.



You Ness it up too? I one of those players who likes floating up and around leaves and platforms and such.

...code?


----------



## moogle (Sep 20, 2008)

lol, yeah, thank you, your lucas was good, i thought i was gonna lose for sure


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice matches, Dave! I think that was two losses and two wins, right? 'Though one of my wins was on a cheap stage and I only won the other match 'cause of a cheap kill...


----------



## Huey (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't get me wrong: Ness is my favorite character to play, but he's not my best (not that there's any meaningful difference), and I'm at least one tier lower in skill level than SirRob and Sili. BUT I TRY MY BEST DAMNIT  I'd enjoy a match with you: 1977-1694-6934

Also, I don't feel the same about Lucas that I do about Ness. His upsmash makes me cry tears of violent depression. Plus Ness is so happy when he wins =D. Lucas is too much of a braggart.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Whoa, I didn't think you'd be a chaingrabber.



I'm normally not. I really hate doing it.



SirRob said:


> Nice matches, Dave! I think that was two losses and two wins, right? 'Though one of my wins was on a cheap stage and I only won the other match 'cause of a cheap kill...



Yeah. lol Lucas killing himself when I'm a life ahead.

Nothing cheap about Norfair, though. Aside from the inch high ceiling.

Learn some new characters before we play again.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Learn some new characters before we play again.


No point in using lesser characters...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

wow that was a really cool evening, just one question, why are the badass players (don't get me wrong) using Falco and Meta Knight? *looks at Chill and David*
I fucking hate MK...

oh well, I'm still up for a match, I'm just tired as shit, it's 3 am here D:

and moogle:
I'd really like to team up with ya for the team tournament, if you don't mind


----------



## moogle (Sep 20, 2008)

team tournament? sure, but youll have to tell me about it first ^.^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

Team tournament: 
Sili & Ros
Chill & SirRob
Moogle & Cheese


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

It's like the name says, not a 1v1 tournament, it's 2v2 :3

maybe you should update the SSBB-tournament thread Sili


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> It's like the name says, not a 1v1 tournament, it's 2v2 :3
> 
> maybe you should update the SSBB-tournament thread Sili


 
I will, but there are too many things I need to know first.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 20, 2008)

yeah, let's take more time to organize this tournament, don't want that it ends up like our first


----------



## Huey (Sep 20, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, let's take more time to organize this tournament, don't want that it ends up like our first



Seriously, did you take me off your friends list because of your disgust with my  performance on Distant Planet?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

moogle said:


> lol, yeah, thank you, your lucas was good, i thought i was gonna lose for sure



I know, just picture my face when you spiked me. Wait, that wasn't even a spike. It was like an...air taunt.



> Don't get me wrong: Ness is my favorite character to play, but he's not my best (not that there's any meaningful difference), and I'm at least one tier lower in skill level than SirRob and Sili. BUT I TRY MY BEST DAMNIT  I'd enjoy a match with you: 1977-1694-6934
> 
> Also, I don't feel the same about Lucas that I do about Ness. His upsmash makes me cry tears of violent depression. Plus Ness is so happy when he wins =D. Lucas is too much of a braggart.



Ha, I know what you mean. I'm not even too sure about my best character, since my skills magically depend on what mood I'm in. It's probably the Mother boys though. You still there? Played some with David but he had to go.

xD Ness is always happy, and I don't see how Lucas could be a braggart when he looks sad all the time. He's thinking of his mom whenever he does the upsmash of violent depression. Also, my friend says it sounds like he's crying whenever he pulls off a Starstorm, but that's just her.


----------



## Huey (Sep 20, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Ha, I know what you mean. I'm not even too sure about my best character, since my skills magically depend on what mood I'm in. It's probably the Mother boys though. You still there? Played some with David but he had to go.
> 
> xD Ness is always happy, and I don't see how Lucas could be a braggart when he looks sad all the time. He's thinking of his mom whenever he does the upsmash of violent depression. Also, my friend says it sounds like he's crying whenever he pulls off a Starstorm, but that's just her.



Maybe. He just seems too serious all the time. Like he knows he's gonna win. Kinda like the player who wouldn't shake hands with the loser after a match. 

Also, SURE I'll play if you wanna =D

EDIT: I has a room reddy.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Huey said:


> Maybe. He just seems too serious all the time. Like he knows he's gonna win. Kinda like the player who wouldn't shake hands with the loser after a match.
> 
> Also, SURE I'll play if you wanna =D
> 
> EDIT: I has a room reddy.



That seriousness comes from tragedy, man. He's a sad kid. Now his brother, Claus? Maybe. And Ness has nothing to lose. He's an adventurous jock that just so happened to be selected to pwn some aliens. 

Getting on nao. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> No point in using lesser characters...



I'll be able to play you more than twice in a row without getting seriously bored.



Cheesewulf said:


> wow that was a really cool evening, just one question, why are the badass players (don't get me wrong) using Falco and Meta Knight? *looks at Chill and David*



They're top tier, that's what.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll be able to play you more than twice in a row without getting seriously bored.


Well it looks like I'll have to start playing a lot more, if that's the case. I can't have anyone getting bored playing me, even if I do only use Fox.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Well it looks like I'll have to start playing a lot more, if that's the case. I can't have anyone getting bored playing me, even if I do only use Fox.


 
I never get bored of playing you or anyone. -^_^- Its just that I cant spend all my time playing one person when others want to face me, plus Ive been meaning to do an art trade with a friend~


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 20, 2008)

@David

Learned a couple new characters if you ever want to fight me again.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> @David
> 
> Learned a couple new characters if you ever want to fight me again.



Sure.

I'll try to keep my rage in check.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sure.
> 
> I'll try to keep my rage in check.



Awww, but I like rage. Makes everything go boom.


----------



## Huey (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the games, everyone =D


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone else that'd like to practice up?


----------



## Huey (Sep 21, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Anyone else that'd like to practice up?



Who made your avatar? =)


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh, just a friend of mine. Don't remember his FA name 100%, but I think it's Zip the fox.


----------



## Huey (Sep 21, 2008)

http://zip-the-fox.deviantart.com/gallery/

Awwwwwww

...

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

*collapses*


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 21, 2008)

I feel like I'm coming into this thread kinda late..

I has a brawl now >_>


----------



## Huey (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I feel like I'm coming into this thread kinda late..
> 
> I has a brawl now >_>



CODE?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 21, 2008)

Huey said:


> CODE?



CODE!

Wii code
4328 4131 9303 9869

Brawl code
1418 9264 3455



I'll have to get on AIM or something sometime. I've been hiding away for too long, heh


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I feel like I'm coming into this thread kinda late..
> 
> I has a brawl now >_>



Today was the only day that I could play and you missed it.

I hope you're happy.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 21, 2008)

Grr, why you come so late? I'm sick of this game for...three hours now. But I'll be sleep by then. >_>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> CODE!
> 
> Wii code
> 4328 4131 9303 9869
> ...


 
IM me and I will brawl you anytime~


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Today was the only day that I could play and you missed it.
> 
> I hope you're happy.



D:
When can you play next? That way I'll know how long until I have to get my ass kicked..



TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Grr, why you come so late? I'm sick of this game for...three hours now. But I'll be sleep by then. >_>



Well, within the next day or 2, I'll be free at some point.



Silibus said:


> IM me and I will brawl you anytime~



Awesome! YIM? I'm usually not on but I suppose I'll have to be now.


By the way, EVERYONE, I'm not that good >->
lol


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> D:
> When can you play next? That way I'll know how long until I have to get my ass kicked..
> 
> By the way, EVERYONE, I'm not that good >->
> lol



Next weekend.

Also, that's what Rob said, but he's a big fat liar.

Although I refuse to admit that anyone who can only play with one character good.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 21, 2008)

if i didn't get wooped i killed my self when i was playing with silibus.

lag = death


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> D:
> When can you play next? That way I'll know how long until I have to get my ass kicked..
> Awesome! YIM? I'm usually not on but I suppose I'll have to be now.
> By the way, EVERYONE, I'm not that good >->
> lol


I'll go easy on you ^_^ We can train. Im on yahoo all the time so feel free to IM me at any time of the day, night, or morning.



nek0chan said:


> if i didn't get wooped i killed my self when i was playing with silibus.
> 
> lag = death


Sorry, the connection should be better now, if you're up for a brawl IM  me ^_^b


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 21, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> if i didn't get wooped i killed my self when i was playing with silibus.
> 
> lag = death



You sound like someone I'd feel safer playing against xD



Silibus said:


> I'll go easy on you ^_^ We can train. Im on yahoo all the time so feel free to IM me at any time of the day, night, or morning.



Alright. I'll shoot you a message soon then :]


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

I'll be on soon ;}


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Im on now, do you have my FC?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 21, 2008)

FC?

And sorry, I'm about to get some sleep. I was thinking tomorrow or the next day would probably be better for me if you're free then.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> FC?
> 
> And sorry, I'm about to get some sleep. I was thinking tomorrow or the next day would probably be better for me if you're free then.


 
Its cool, let me know when. I already add you to my yahoo. Im just nocturnal XP


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

Huey said:


> Seriously, did you take me off your friends list because of your disgust with my  performance on Distant Planet?


what?! no, why should I? o.o



> They're top tier, that's what.


not for me D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

No sleep fo' meh~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

dawwww, poor Sili :<

ah yea, I see we have a new challenger *waves at Grimfang*
I'll add you sonn as possible, my code is in my Sig if you wanna add me ;3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> dawwww, poor Sili :<
> 
> ah yea, I see we have a new challenger *waves at Grimfang*
> I'll add you sonn as possible, my code is in my Sig if you wanna add me ;3


 
Brawl? "Laugh and grow fat~" - Fatman MGS2


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

lol *pokes you*

I'll be up in a few sec, just had lunch :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> lol *pokes you*
> 
> I'll be up in a few sec, just had lunch :3



Its cool, im going to work out for a little bit and draw some. When you're ready IM me. "Did you say nerd?" - Raiden MGS2


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm ready when you are :3

and sorry, I can't IM you, my parents don't want that I use the laptop when we have visit <_<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm ready when you are :3
> 
> and sorry, I can't IM you, my parents don't want that I use the laptop when we have visit <_<



Its cool, I'll be on in a sec. I posted a picture of myself on my page.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

yep, I see, Dusky should be really happy having you as his mate :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yep, I see, Dusky should be really happy having you as his mate :3


 
Thanks but im lucky to have him~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

That was great fun, I started sucking more and more near the end. Must be a lack of sleep? The sun is coming up and Im going to try and get at least 2 hours of sleep. XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

yep, fun as always :3 go get some sleep, you really need it

and for the first time I've spiked someone with Toon Link 0.0
poor Ike just got totally raped xD

and Zelda waves good bye to Marth


----------



## Huey (Sep 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> what?! no, why should I? o.o



Sorry. I misinterpreted a message I got when I tried to join up with you in a game. It said "You friend status has changed. Unable to join game." or similar. 

I really like to Ness things up. I just didn't realize how hard it is to do that on Distant Planet =D


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah, you get this message when you're trying to join and they're starting a brawl, you just have to try again 
the status is changing from "Brawl Seeking" in "Brawl (Waiting)"

yus, Distant Planet is kinda fun, lots of spots for sneak attacks from down under D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Im up, after 3 hours of sleep~ Anyone want to brawl?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah, me me! x3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, me me! x3


 
Cool, i'll be on in a sec. "RENGEKI! - GALE BLADE!" - Haseo .hack//G.U.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Sorry, I couldnt stay on long. So many people wanted to chat with me~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, that were some real good matches moogle and Sili :3

I'm still up for some matches

Edit:
it's okay Sili, I've got plenty of time if you wanna rematch later


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im up, after 3 hours of sleep~ Anyone want to brawl?



Ah crap, Sili, I left you hangin' and you stay up even later while I wake up at two. What in the hell?

*staring at Cheese's avie* LOL


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Ah crap, Sili, I left you hangin' and you stay up even later while I wake up at two. What in the hell?
> 
> *staring at Cheese's avie* LOL


 
I'm good, no worries :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> *staring at Cheese's avie* LOL



eheheheh, I've got plenty of those images on my computer xP


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> eheheheh, I've got plenty of those images on my computer xP



I thought the saying was overused until now. So appropriate for Weegee.

Don't think I'm playing today, guys. One-on-ones with Moogle and David were enough. O_O


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I thought the saying was overused until now. So appropriate for Weegee.
> 
> Don't think I'm playing today, guys. One-on-ones with Moogle and David were enough. O_O


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


>



Yar, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

no one up for a brawl, or a round Mario Kart?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

I'll be on in a bit, but I keep getting called away to other things. ^_~;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

okay, just let me know when you're online

sheesh, I've just played a bit Melee... I turned it off immediatly after 1 match...
'Ï‰'


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> okay, just let me know when you're online
> 
> sheesh, I've just played a bit Melee... I turned it off immediatly after 1 match...
> 'Ï‰'


 
I'm going to eat first then I'll be on~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

okay, but I can do only a few matches, it's getting late here 'Ï‰'


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no one up for a brawl, or a round Mario Kart?


I'm always up for either one!  Here are my codes:

Super Smash Bros. Brawl:  4768-9540-9439
Mario Kart Wii:  1118-2913-4429

I might not be on the Net once mom comes home from work, though (she's a MySpace addict...).  Still, lemme know if any of you want to add me so I can add you as well!  (either here or via PM)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 21, 2008)

cool, I'll add you right away

I'll get on in a few secs, my code is in my sig :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 21, 2008)

Heh, awesome!  Just added your code and Silibus's, just in case.


----------



## moogle (Sep 21, 2008)

ggs earlier wigi and sili ^.^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Im on now~ Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

That was alot of fun. The lag in the beginning sucked, and I kept killing myself. XD


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 21, 2008)

Heh, no kidding.  The lag is what usually gets me.  I kept timing my attacks so wrong... XD

Still, it was a heckuva lot of fun indeed!  Great game, fellas!  ^_^


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 21, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been on in a while.  Saturday was busy and today I had homework I put off too long...  

I need to get in as much brawling I can before Wednesday.  I have a game reserved that will eat up my time:  Disgaea ds.  Big fan of the Disgaea series, but I'm not getting a PS3 just for Disgaea 3.

I'll be on soon, looking for a fix.

edit:  shoot, my sig isn't working... hey cheese, how do you put it in?


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 21, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Sorry I haven't been on in a while.  Saturday was edit:  shoot, my sig isn't working... hey cheese, how do you put it in?


I think you have to take the image and upload it.  (There's an option for this at the bottom of the Edit Signature page.)

I'm guessing the [/img] tags aren't allowed in sigs.  =/


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 21, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I think you have to take the image and upload it.  (There's an option for this at the bottom of the Edit Signature page.)
> 
> I'm guessing the [/img] tags aren't allowed in sigs.  =/



Then I got to go back to the site and save that image...
What a pain...  Thanks tho

By the way, I've added you so you can add me when I get this sig to work


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 21, 2008)

Think I gots it this tiem...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 21, 2008)

Maybe not...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 21, 2008)

Finally got it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Finally got it.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 21, 2008)

Silibus said:


>



I feel like such a newb right now...
not in a brawlin mood.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone want to go a few matches? I wont have anymore distractions.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 21, 2008)

Of course no one is on when I have perfect free time...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Of course no one is on when I have perfect free time...



Don't sigh, Bleach guy. Guess who's up and ready to fly.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Don't sigh, Bleach guy. Guess who's up and ready to fly.


Yay~ ^__^ ... but now im painting. I'll brawl you in a little while. Did you see my picture on my FA page? :3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 22, 2008)

The IRL one of you looking built and extremely Asian? Yeah, I saw. I also drooled a little.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> The IRL one of you looking built and extremely Asian? Yeah, I saw. I also drooled a little.


Heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 22, 2008)

Im on again if anyone wants to play~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 22, 2008)

That was fun Ros and Kit~ Im done for tonight. Good games ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 22, 2008)

weeee, we had some good matches Yosh, sry Sili for quitting after 2 or 3 matches with ya, just got too sleepy :<
and Yosh, I kept resetting our first matches because of the items, our first match showed that you don't need much skill to throw PokÃ©Balls and stuff.... :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 22, 2008)

^I understand, no worries!  XP  Personally I like using items, but either way works for me.  I still had a fun time even without items.  ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 22, 2008)

ah I'm glad you didn't mind :3 never know how people react

well, I've got nothing against items on certain days, but not at a high spawnrate, I prefer low 

maybe I'm up for some Smashball matches, with only smashballs on low, I didn't use Weegee's dance for a while :\

I'll be online in a few minutes, if anyone wanna make me to sunshine dust... lulz



Edit: I'll post my MKW-code if I find it, I know it is somewhere in this thread...
Edit2: I found it D:
3737-9686-9479
just got asked from a friend for a round of Mario Kart, so I'll be there 
I'll make a room, don't be shy to join :3
my name is Timpani*Lu there


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 22, 2008)

^Mario Kart Wii code added!  Did you add mine?  I posted it on the last page, but here it is again, just in case:  1118-2913-4429


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 22, 2008)

yep I added it, we've just played a few races, then we switched over to Mario Strikers Charged Football

sry if I missed you, I'll be up after diner ;<


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 22, 2008)

^It's OK; I was freshening up at the time you were racing.  ^^;

Any time you want to race, though, is fine by me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 22, 2008)

gooooood, as I already said, I'm up after diner :3

by the way, I added you in Yahoo


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll be up for a brawl, or a round of MKW in a few minutes, just need to prove my music skills D:

Edit: I'm finished with all my duties, I've got plenty of time now x3


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm racing random people on Wi-Fi right now, so if you want to race I'm on right now.

And I'll check my Yahoo in a bit.  I'm mostly on MSN, though.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 22, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Although I refuse to admit that anyone who can only play with one character good.



Losing really chaffs one's crotch and makes one say things that aren't quite true.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 22, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> I'm racing random people on Wi-Fi right now, so if you want to race I'm on right now.
> 
> And I'll check my Yahoo in a bit.  I'm mostly on MSN, though.


oh okay, I'll get on Mario Kart now :3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Losing really chaffs one's crotch and makes one say things that aren't quite true.



GRRRR ARGH MY CROTCH IS CHAFED AND ONLY YOUR TEARS OF DEFEAT WILL SOOTHE IT RARRR


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 22, 2008)

Gosh, I'm having the worst luck racing today.  XD  Stupid thunderclouds!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 22, 2008)

Shy guy beach and the first koopa cape were so close D: anyway it was fun :3

I was like blergh and grrr when it choose Rainbow Road when I used a kart, I simply suck in karts... and I hate Koopa Cape v.v


I'm up for a brawl now, get ready to get weegeenized


----------



## SirRob (Sep 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


>


Gaia..?


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 22, 2008)

It's ironic, out of all the races it had to be Rainbow Road, the supposed-to-be-the-hardest course, where I scored my only win. XD

Might've lost 95-ish% of the time, but it's all fun!  And alright, I'll be on Brawl soon.  ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 22, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Gaia..?


 
I dont know, I just found it~


----------



## SirRob (Sep 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I dont know, I just found it~


Ah.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 22, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Ah.


I'll be on later today I just have a to do list: Eat, Clean, Work out, Bath, Brawl, Art~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 22, 2008)

I've just had fun with Yosh and our Smashball matches D:
you got weegeenized a lot ;D


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 22, 2008)

*snicker*  Yeah, I did.  You sure know how to time that exceptionally well!  o_o

I'm still giggling over the Mario vs. Jigglypuff match.  XD  I never knew my cape could change the course of your Rollout...!

Gonna take a break, do a few chores, then maybe I'll Brawl again later. ^^
(I've got too much free time after my chores and stuff is out of the way.  -_-')


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 22, 2008)

heh, yup that was kinda funny, I've never used Jiggz before, but her FS is so useless, even on the Lylat stage I couldn't knock you off :<

haha yeah, Weegees negative zone has to be timed, else you can dodge out if it, like you did a lot of times too x3 
but once you're dizzy or you're sleeping, you are so DOOMED *evul laugh* xD

and your poor Waluigi got totally raped by Peach, didn't know I could be so good with her D:


----------



## SirRob (Sep 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll be on later today I just have a to do list: Eat, Clean, Work out, Bath, Brawl, Art~


I like the sound of that third one. ;3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 22, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I like the sound of that third one. ;3


 
Hehe, wouldnt you like to know~ ;3 Its too bad you dont have yahoo.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 22, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I like the sound of that third one. ;3



go see the pic of him on his FA page D:
pure awesomness


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 22, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> go see the pic of him on his FA page D:
> pure awesomness


^///^; Im going to be on brawl, if anyone wants to fight im free. Im not sure how long though, my vision is fading.. I think its a lack of sleep.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 22, 2008)

I may be on in a bit...  I'm really tired out for some reason.  Probably cause I'm waking up so d@mn early.  I haven't had a decent night sleep in years.  I slept OK when I had some inspiration for some stories I wrote down, but it wasn't enough to get rid of these black circles under my eyes...

So anyway, I'll probably be on for a little bit, but not for long.  I see myself going to bed while the sun is still showing.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 22, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> GRRRR ARGH MY CROTCH IS CHAFED AND ONLY YOUR TEARS OF DEFEAT WILL SOOTHE IT RARRR



Ooh, kinky~

Yoshistar: 4940 5095 6382
Register it. It's gonna happen eventually~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 22, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ^///^; Im going to be on brawl, if anyone wants to fight im free. Im not sure how long though, my vision is fading.. I think its a lack of sleep.


 
Forget what I said before.. Im getting a headache too. Im going to take a nap. I'll be on later~ Kick butt when im gone.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Ooh, kinky~



This Saturday.

Chill eats the floor.

And also my dick.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 22, 2008)

and if things go wrong I'll just stick to Falco again and it'll be all right. B)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

Normally I wouldn't mind getting raped in the ass by Falco, but I still don't like losing at video games. >:C


----------



## AlexX (Sep 22, 2008)

I wish I could Ike it up with you guys... ._.

Or Oli... That way I could show you the friends I fight with for.


----------



## moogle (Sep 22, 2008)

ooh, alexX, we need to oli mirror sometime

EDIT: ill be able to play in a little bit i think, so ill post my fc 2879-1111-5261


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 22, 2008)

Just added ChillCoyotl and moogle's codes.  I'm all rested up now, so I might go for a few rounds.  Dunno, your calls.  ^^;


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't like losing either, so I more or less do what it takes to win. If that means I'm not good by some people's standards, well, so be it.

I'd be up for a few games right now but there's a really important football game on right now D:


----------



## moogle (Sep 22, 2008)

awws....


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I don't like losing either, so I more or less do what it takes to win. If that means I'm not good by some people's standards, well, so be it.



Yeah, but my way whenever I lose I can still take the moral high ground by fighting like a gentleman. 8)


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 22, 2008)

Feels like I've missed something, based on David's Show and Tell.



AlexX said:


> I wish I could Ike it up with you guys... ._.
> 
> Or Oli... That way I could show you the friends I fight with for.



Why can't you, Sir Alex? I know you're busy playing FE, but why not?


----------



## AlexX (Sep 22, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Why can't you, Sir Alex? I know you're busy playing FE, but why not?


As I said before, I'm not at home. I need a Wii with Wifi in order to play with you guys, and I currently lack both.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't need moral high ground. :3


----------



## AlexX (Sep 22, 2008)

A simple "No Johns" would have sufficed, but I kind of like this better...


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, and no Johns.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey guys~ What did I miss?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 22, 2008)

Sift through the pages, my friend.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 22, 2008)

Chill and I combined into a sexy Brawling coyote death machine.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 22, 2008)

Uh oh, don't give anyone fanfic ideas.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 23, 2008)

XD Alright.....


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 23, 2008)

i can't find time to play anymore :/ school sucks


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 23, 2008)

stupid timezones D:

I don't suppose that anyone is online, still sleeping eh? x3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 23, 2008)

Im up~ I can only be on for a little bit.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 23, 2008)

dang, did I missed you? still there? :\

I was busy fighting in some random Team battles, and they were good so I didn't wanted to leave so soon :<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll be here for a little bit longer, enough for 5 matches


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 23, 2008)

Im getting on now~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 23, 2008)

5 matches ^_^ That was fun, good games. I think im getting much better with Marth and Ike. I was just trying out the smash balls (Ike vs. Peach) and I was sure I was going to lose you all 3 lives I was on my last. x___x But somehow I won. I wont be until later. I'll be gone for most of the morning.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 23, 2008)

I've only 1 thing to say: fock joooo Ike >_<
I thought I had you with Peach, but Ike showed me once again how, sry, cheap he can be >_<

and Soren, good matches, but my Wavebird startet bitching around, so I changed the batteries while we had a match, that was on Delfino Plaza :\

there is no fun fighting a freaking turtle, which had clearly too much sugar D:

I'm so tired right now, I'll be up again later on...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 23, 2008)

^  That explains it...  Anyway it was fun, even though I got my backside kicked.  It was fun when the Links fought.  And as you could probably tell, I was needing practice with a few characters. 

But why would Mama Weegee beat up poor old Yoshi... :'(


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 23, 2008)

heh, more like, why would Yoshi beat up poor Mama Luigi? D;

speaking of sugar, I really need some of it, I'm ready to doze off...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 23, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I've only 1 thing to say: fock joooo Ike >_<
> I thought I had you with Peach, but Ike showed me once again how, sry, cheap he can be >_<


FEAR HURRICANE IKE!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

I devastate the South coast for my friends.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 23, 2008)

haha thats messed up


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 23, 2008)

Weegee is here and up for a brawl

just had some insane basic brawls, with a Fox, just like Rob's Fox, I destroyed him, he destroyed me, and we together destroyed the 2 other players D:

and I lol'd at Hurricane Ike


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> haha thats messed up



I know, his sword is spinning the wrong way. Come on, it's not a typhoon!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll be on if anyone wants to fight~


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll be on in a bit.  Just got back.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Why can't you, Sir Alex? I know you're busy playing FE, but why not?


Nah, I'm the one busy playing FE. 8D I wanna get the Ike x Soren scene...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 23, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Nah, I'm the one busy playing FE. 8D I wanna get the Ike x Soren scene...


 
Which one? :3 I still havent talked to you in a while~


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I devastate the South coast for my friends.



I liked Giygas hurricane better...>_> Then again, Giygas hurricane didn't affect me.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Which one? :3 I still havent talked to you in a while~


You're talking to me now, aren't you? o.o
And I'm playing Radiant Dawn.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 23, 2008)

SirRob said:


> You're talking to me now, aren't you? o.o
> And I'm playing Radiant Dawn.


Im doing great~ How have you been, what have you been up to? I just went to the air force recruiter today, and I'll be going to basic soon.  I cant wait to start traveling. I had Radiant Dawn, its a wonderful game. If you need help dont hesitate to ask~ (>__> AlexX would probably better though...)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 23, 2008)

good matches Sili and Huey
if anyone asks, Burn is a very good friend of me, I didn't played with him for months D: you had to see my face as he asked me for a round of brawl

and he says you both kick asses x3

I'm still up, tho...
and I might get Radiant Dawn this saturday, I really need a new game x3


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im doing great~ How have you been, what have you been up to? I just went to the air force recruiter today, and I'll be going to basic soon.  I cant wait to start traveling. I had Radiant Dawn, its a wonderful game. If you need help dont hesitate to ask~ (>__> AlexX would probably better though...)


I've mostly been uh, playing Fire Emblem. XD I've also been drawing and doing schoolwork, of course. And... you're planning to join the Air Force? o_o Sounds dangerous.

And... I really don't need help. It's pretty easy and I have serenesforest to help me find all the hidden items and such. =P


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I liked Giygas hurricane better...>_> Then again, Giygas hurricane didn't affect me.



Hurricane Giygas affects everyone everywhere just by virtue of being absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I just went to the air force recruiter today, and I'll be going to basic soon.  I cant wait to start traveling.


I did not see this one coming.  o_o;  Especially since I've successfully applied for the Air Force last week Monday through that MEPS place...

My cousin's a recruiter; he helped me through the process!  ^^

Anyway, I don't want to go off-topic more than I have to.  My mom's hogging the PC all night since it's her night off from work, so maybe I'll be on Brawl for a few hours starting at 7-ish (central time).  Any arrangements (_if_ any) gotta be made by then.  XD


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 23, 2008)

^ Then I think it's time we met on the batllefield for the first time, for the last time.  Just let me know when you're on.


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 23, 2008)

^Will be on shortly.  Any item setting preference?

(And I forgot to mention, I won't be leaving until around November-ish, if all goes well...)


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 23, 2008)

Usually have 'em off, but a smashball here and there won't hurt.  I could go with or without.  Haven't used any in awhile so maybe I should try em sometime, on low spawn.


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 23, 2008)

^ I had that exact setting when facing Cheesewulf.  OK, no problem!  ^^

And now I log off the PC and onto Brawl.  Any # of matches is fine by me.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 23, 2008)

^ using LAN setup huh?  Yeah, now that my new roommate's computer interferes with my usb connector, I have to do the same...  Be on shortly.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 23, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> ^ using LAN setup huh? Yeah, now that my new roommate's computer interferes with my usb connector, I have to do the same... Be on shortly.


 
I'll get on soon too, just doing some paper work first ~__~;


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 23, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll get on soon too, just doing some paper work first ~__~;



Sorry, we just finished... started with a bathroom break and now I remember the homework I needed to do daily...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 23, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Sorry, we just finished... started with a bathroom break and now I remember the homework I needed to do daily...


Its cool. I wont be on until much later. ~_~; Food is coming here late, (Ordered Jasons deli) paperwork is taking forever, and Im going to work out before this day is over.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry again~ Im on now! ^_^


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hurricane Giygas affects everyone everywhere just by virtue of being absolutely terrifying.



I don't even pray and that ho ain't got shit on me. Pokey, on the other hand--overweight neighbors are terrifying.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I don't even pray and that ho ain't got shit on me. Pokey, on the other hand--overweight neighbors are terrifying.



So's your face.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I don't even pray and that ho ain't got shit on me. Pokey, on the other hand--overweight neighbors are terrifying.


Yay Lupin (I know, you 've had it back for a while) Wanna chat?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> So's your face.



xD I lol'd. Now I'll go baw in a corner. Then I'll go TyVulpine on your ass to make up for bawing.



> Yay Lupin (I know, you 've had it back for a while) Wanna chat?



Sure, why not? Ninja info cards beat homework any day.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

That's why Giygas shows you your own reflection. It's because your face is more terrifying than anything he could come up with.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's why Giygas shows you your own reflection. It's because your face is more terrifying than anything he could come up with.



Because in showing Ness's reflection, he is also showing the player's reflection. And assuming you've played EB, your face is terrifying as well.

Where is this going?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

Into my bed.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 24, 2008)

Can it go to Hanenbow instead? Or IHOP?


----------



## AlexX (Sep 24, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Can it go to Hanenbow instead? Or IHOP?


You like Hanenbow, too? Huh, I thought I was the only one who loved it... Heck, it's even noted on my Brawl card. And I use that link in case someone wants to level it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

AWESOME NEW ICON ALEXX! .. Forsythe is cooler.. >_> 
I leveled up your card


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 24, 2008)

AlexX said:


> You like Hanenbow, too? Huh, I thought I was the only one who loved it... Heck, it's even noted on my Brawl card. And I use that link in case someone wants to level it.



Hanenbow is the cutest stage in the game. There's just something very innocent about it. Also, it should be the new Final Destination for obvous reasons, along with Mario Bros. and New Pork City. (How does one level the Brawl card?)

EDIT: Never mind, you hath been leveled.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 24, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Hanenbow is the cutest stage in the game. There's just something very innocent about it. Also, it should be the new Final Destination for obvous reasons, along with Mario Bros. and New Pork City.


Yeah, I love just about all the stages Brawl has. Each one has its own little charm, though I admit New Pork City can get annoying if someone chooses a speedy character and runs away from you the whole time... (One of my friends loves doing that with Samus to charge her gun >.<)


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 24, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Yeah, I love just about all the stages Brawl has. Each one has its own little charm, though I admit New Pork City can get annoying if someone chooses a speedy character and runs away from you the whole time... (One of my friends loves doing that with Samus to charge her gun >.<)



Which is why I can't stand Corneria anymore. It was a fantastically condensed Sector Y in Melee, but in Brawl it's just frustrating. How fun is it to get KO'd by Fox's upsmash at fifty percent due to a low ceiling? Not much. Pick a newer stage, gais. (OK, maybe raise the percentage a bit, but you know what I mean. And I only pick on it due to Huey and David's affinity for it during our play session.)

New Pork City is highly annoying. Mother fangirlism can't in the way of that. It is, however, hilarious in most cases, slaying the Ultimate Chimera or surviving its death bite in particular. Snake terrorism also counts. And about Samus: kill her. Just--just kill her.

Oh, and since this thread is reaching an epic post count, I'm thinking of drawing all of our fursonas as our Brawl mains. I could make it experimental enough to not get yelled at for doodling anthros in my school journal.

Celebration!


----------



## AlexX (Sep 24, 2008)

In the words of the great Hubert Farnsworth: GOOD NEWS, EVERYONE!

I'm headin' home this weekend, which means at least one of the two days I will be able to take on all challengers~

Friend code: 1977-1645-0703

Wii code: 1449-8246-4265-0060


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 24, 2008)

Yar! If only you came back when I could blame Hurricane Ike on not going to school. I go back tomorrow. :/

Ah well, see you on then.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 24, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> .
> 
> Oh, and since this thread is reaching an epic post count, I'm thinking of drawing all of our fursonas as our Brawl mains. I could make it experimental enough to not get yelled at for doodling anthros in my school journal.


lawl, a buffed furry Weegee? can't wait for that xD


> In the words of the great Hubert Farnsworth: GOOD NEWS, EVERYONE!
> 
> I'm headin' home this weekend, which means at least one of the two days I will be able to take on all challengers~
> 
> ...


*cheers* that's cool, another Ike who beats me up x3

and... Hanenbow... I... don't like it, but I've got nothing against to fight on it, I've got it turned off in random stage tho...
and I agree with you Ros, Corneria is somehow messed up in Brawl, too small offscreen
but the worst stage ever is 75m... it was a nice idea of Nintendo bringing some oldschool games as a stage in Brawl, but they completely messed it up, like the Mushroom Kingdom, you can't hang on cliffs, and the offscreen is too small.


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 24, 2008)

I actually like Hanenbow myself, especially with Toon Link.  I always up-taunt right in the beginning and at the end of a match, if possible.  XD  The only stage I can't stand is Hyrule Temple, because of that tiny platform at the bottom... Pikachu spammers make that their home plate.  It's frustrating.  ;_;

About to add AlexX's code in a few.  ^^

And man, I've always had quite an issue with Ike on Wi-Fi, doesn't matter who's playing as him.  His Smash attacks are so powerful and I always get caught off-guard... x_x


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome AlexX~! Now you can Ike it up! Just so I can Marth it down for you. >XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 24, 2008)

school's over, and I'm ready for a brawl now :3

and Yosh, I agree with you, Ike is indeed powerful, but you can dodge very easily... well, at least I think you can 

the only way to beat Pikachu spammers... blast them fast, blast them hard!



> Now you can Ike it up! Just so I can Marth it down for you.


blehehehehehe


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 24, 2008)

^Thing is, on Wi-Fi it's hard to time your moves, dodges included.  So the lag contributes to attempting to dodging right into Ike's forward-Smash...

They're not much of a threat on in-console Brawls, though.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 24, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Oh, and since this thread is reaching an epic post count, I'm thinking of drawing all of our fursonas as our Brawl mains. I could make it experimental enough to not get yelled at for doodling anthros in my school journal.



Considering our last tourney resulted in the losers giving free pics to the winner, maybe you can start on it now and post it for who wins the next one.  

And SirRob, I'm almost done, seriously, I just need to sit my arse down and finish it.  But since I'm picking up Disgaea DS today, it may delay my progress.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Which is why I can't stand Corneria anymore. It was a fantastically condensed Sector Y in Melee, but in Brawl it's just frustrating. How fun is it to get KO'd by Fox's upsmash at fifty percent due to a low ceiling? Not much. Pick a newer stage, gais. (OK, maybe raise the percentage a bit, but you know what I mean. And I only pick on it due to Huey and David's affinity for it during our play session.)
> 
> New Pork City is highly annoying. Mother fangirlism can't in the way of that. It is, however, hilarious in most cases, slaying the Ultimate Chimera or surviving its death bite in particular. Snake terrorism also counts. And about Samus: kill her. Just--just kill her.
> 
> ...



I never pick Corneria. I hate that stage. I figured it was one of you fags picking it every time.

Also, that would be awesome. You have to draw Chill and I as Falco punching each other in the face.


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 24, 2008)

Man, I'm having a serious lack of luck today.  Out of the 20-something (more or less) matches I just had, I only won one!

It's frustratingly funny.  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah, but the one you won you had Luigi D:

I was like


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey~! I'll try to brawl as much as I can today. I'll be gone tomorrow (I'll be at Dallas). But I'll be taking plenty of pictues now that I have a new digital camera~ :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 24, 2008)

moar sexy pictures of ya? D:

I'll be up in a minute, or maybe two


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> moar sexy pictures of ya? D:
> 
> I'll be up in a minute, or maybe two


Im not sexy... I'll be on soon too, just eating real quick.


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 24, 2008)

Mind if I join you guys again?  I hope it's not annoying that I lose most of the time, though... XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Mind if I join you guys again? I hope it's not annoying that I lose most of the time, though... XD


 
Join all you want you dont need to ask~ I'm messing with my new camera..  Distractions distractions


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

Please for the love of all that is good, NO MORE SMASH BALLS.... I cant take it anymore. Its no longer a match of skill, its a now a match of who can get lucky and break the ball first.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


>


 
Exactly.. I couldnt take anymore. Balls... everywhere @_@....


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 24, 2008)

aw we're fighting all the time without balls... eh Smashballs, I thought a round with them were an alternative...


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 24, 2008)

The odd thing is, they were set on Low, and they still were spawning like they usually do.  

I'll deactivate 'em for future matches.  I usually play Brawl for fun (no restrictions), but I can abide by other people's rules as well.  ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 24, 2008)

yep the next matches will be without

I need a break, then I'll be up again


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 24, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s is the only one who plays without balls here.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> TÃ¦farÃ³s is the only one who plays without balls here.


^_^;;;;;;;; I'll play again too, if smash balls are off~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> TÃ¦farÃ³s is the only one who plays without balls here.


blehehehe


> ^_^;;;;;;;; I'll play again too, if smash balls are off~


omw


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 24, 2008)

sry that I left after 2 matches, I'll wait till my parents are sleeping, I don't want to get caught brawling so late, else I'll have to say goodbye to my Wii... -.-


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 24, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> sry that I left after 2 matches, I'll wait till my parents are sleeping, I don't want to get caught brawling so late, else I'll have to say goodbye to my Wii... -.-


Understandable.  I had to go through that phase myself...
I actually got a beating from my mom just because I was playing my N64 at 2 in the morning... I wasn't making any noise and it wasn't a school night either, so I was bewildered at that...

Anyway, I guess I'll take a break from Brawl.  Might go back on later tonight...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 24, 2008)

they already took away my computer, so I don't want to risk my Wii :\
I suppose parents are like that... can't wait till I get out of here


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> they already took away my computer, so I don't want to risk my Wii :\
> I suppose parents are like that... can't wait till I get out of here


Tread carefully...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Tread carefully...



I do :3
no matter what happens, they can take away my computer, but not my Wii! Even if they are throwing me out, I never give away my Wii
If they do, I'll just move to my grandma, I'm always welcome there, no matter what I, or often they, did... I've already moved for like 6 months to her after a awful dispute... but that's a bit offtopic

anything about brawl we haven't discussed yet?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I do :3
> no matter what happens, they can take away my computer, but not my Wii! Even if they are throwing me out, I never give away my Wii
> If they do, I'll just move to my grandma, I'm always welcome there, no matter what I, or often they, did... I've already moved for like 6 months to her after a awful dispute... but that's a bit offtopic


o_o I hope everything is okay there.


> anything about brawl we haven't discussed yet?


Umm, best custom stages and screenshots~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> o_o I hope everything is okay there.
> 
> Umm, best custom stages and screenshots~


long time ago x3

ah yes... custom stages... only made the Hyrule stage from SSB64... and never touched it again, just for getting the chalenge... I'm not very creative at that
and I got lots of funny screenshots  like Fox and Wolf as ballerinas o.o


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

I have tons of custom stages and screenshots~ I think they're better than the regular ones.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Umm, best custom stages and screenshots~


http://www.brawlsnapshots.com/users/1022/
I love this guy's stages and screenshots. 8D

Anyways, I'm up for a Brawl if anyone's interested.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

SirRob said:


> http://www.brawlsnapshots.com/users/1022/
> I love this guy's stages and screenshots. 8D
> 
> Anyways, I'm up for a Brawl if anyone's interested.


 
Impressive stages, you would like mine :3 But I wont be on until later TT__TT I need to eat dinner.. and work out..... nvm I'll do that after we brawl >3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry I took so long, im on now~


----------



## SirRob (Sep 24, 2008)

Aaand now you know how miserably I fail with Marth, ZSS, Peach, and uh, everyone else. XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

I cant beat you when you're Fox @____@ Just too awesomely strong. Great games SirRob ^_^b I love playing against you~


----------



## moogle (Sep 24, 2008)

hiya guys! srry, i cant play until this friday, brother decided to rent a different game. i think its locks quest


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 25, 2008)

who did i play with today.?
it was fun


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 25, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> who did i play with today.?
> it was fun


I dont know, if you played with Otaku, that was me. ^__^


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 25, 2008)

haha pwnt

i was neko today


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 25, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> haha pwnt
> 
> i was neko today


I can play you now if you want~ I wont be online or even at home tomorrow.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll be leaving in about 2 hours, anyone want any last battles? (I'll be back sometime on friday.)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 25, 2008)

yes me, when you're still up, I'm just back from school and need some relax


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yes me, when you're still up, I'm just back from school and need some relax


Cool, caught me just on time, I'll be on in a sec. I can only go 5 rounds~


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 25, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> haha pwnt
> 
> i was neko today


I should've added you when I had the chance, then.  XD  I was Yosh...

...anyway, I just got up.  Maybe I'll join in and eat some breakfast later.  ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 25, 2008)

That was fun, I put in a extra match for Yosh~ I'll see you friday! Take care everyone :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 25, 2008)

Heh, alright!  Have a good trip and make the best of it!  ^_^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't feel like playing Brawl again today, maybe Mario Kart or Strikers...


----------



## Huey (Sep 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> That was fun, I put in a extra match for Yosh~ I'll see you friday! Take care everyone :3



Considering your affection toward Snake, perhaps you should consider joining the NCS instead, you dirty little spy, you =D

Take it easy, buddeh.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 25, 2008)

I've changed my mind, is someone up? I'll be on in the next minutes

prepare yourself... to get weegeenized!


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 25, 2008)

Jeez, I just got back from a shower and was beginning to consider Mario Kart.  XD
Does anyone else play this game, though?  It's just not as much fun with only two people (not to mention those blasted thunderclouds... *shudders*)

I guess I'm up for either one.  I was drawing something, but lately I can't seem to recover my spark of inspiration...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 25, 2008)

oh yes, I've got nothing against a round of Mario Kart, but yeah, it's gets boring with only 2 people, maybe I'll try to join you when you're in a continental/global race :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 25, 2008)

^... is that possible?  o_o;  I've never tried that...

(Then again, you're the only one on my Mario Kart friends list right now...)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 25, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> ^... is that possible?  o_o;  I've never tried that...
> 
> (Then again, you're the only one on my Mario Kart friends list right now...)


yes you can, if one of your friends is in a race, you can join him, when it has enough place to join 

need to push my rating again <_< my last races were not made of luck (darn those clouds), I'm used to have over... no not 9000... over 9500!!!!11 bwahahaha
with such a high ranking you already loose about 100 rating when you get the 2nd place....


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 25, 2008)

I haven't even gone over 7000 yet.  ^^;  I'm still a newbie at it, I guess.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 25, 2008)

meh, if you only could turn off those items :\...

no more chains of red and blue shells D:

Edit: I'll be on in a few secs


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 25, 2008)

heh those were some funny races x3 like my track was always chosen D:
I'm probably way too fast ;< that's why people leave all the time :<

I'm getting on brawl, I'll wait till my parents sleep


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 25, 2008)

*snickers*  I always have the worst luck.  Right at the beginning of our last race, I was hit by your weapon... then exactly a second later I hit myself with the Red Shell that landed right in front of me.

It was all fun, though.  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 26, 2008)

xD

my parents planned to take away my Wii o.o
they're just retards, I don't share the same meaning of life as they! everything what's "Bad", have to disappear out of my life, it doesn't matter if I having fun with it or not!...

RAGE


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 26, 2008)

I personally don't see why the Wii is considered "bad"... especially since it's the most interactive game console yet (unless you're using the Gamecube controller, but even still...).

Parents will be parents, though.  I hope they won't end up taking it away, though.  =/


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 26, 2008)

problem solved...

I'll be up for a Brawl, till I get visit from my freinds, then we're playing offline D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 26, 2008)

hey Yosh, I'm on Mario Kart now, my friend wanna play that, he's better at MKW x3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 26, 2008)

IM BACK! XD And officially in the air force now~ Anyone up for a brawl


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Congrats


Thank you ^_^ ~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> IM BACK! XD And officially in the air force now~ Anyone up for a brawl


ye ye ye x3 congrats D:

just write me on Yahoo if you wanna brawl :3
I gonna get Radiant Dawn now *weee*


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I gonna get Radiant Dawn now *weee*


Sweet! You'll love it. :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 27, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Sweet! You'll love it. :3


Yep, I cant wait to find out where Ike goes @___@ (Hopefully in the next one)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yep, I cant wait to find out where Ike goes @___@ (Hopefully in the next one)


Um... I don't think there's gonna be a sequel to Radiant Dawn. ^^;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 27, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Um... I don't think there's gonna be a sequel to Radiant Dawn. ^^;


Yeah.. they'd make Ike some old dying weakling, with his kids saving the world in his place. Example: 









Then there is Roy


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 27, 2008)

Thread needs moar Wall Staples.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 27, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Sweet! You'll love it. :3


oh yes, yes I totally do!
D:

I'm just such a newb, I've lost already lost 3 character in 6 hours playtime ;_;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 27, 2008)

Restart!!! I <3 Soren in radiant dawn~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Restart!!! I <3 Soren in radiant dawn~


what? o.o

nah, you keep getting new characters after every mission D: I've lost only 3 yet... not a reason to restart the whole thing... they were not really necessary... at least I think...

but I lost the probably cutest in the game ;_; *points at his avi*

just one question: what's Sorens occupation? he(she?) looks quite like a shadow mage or something like that...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> what? o.o
> 
> nah, you keep getting new characters after every mission D: I've lost only 3 yet... not a reason to restart the whole thing... they were not really necessary... at least I think...
> 
> ...


Wind mage- Half human/ half laguz. Very smart and strategic. If you lose a person in the game, they are gone forever. You'll need them when you get further in. Trust me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> If you lose a person in the game, they are gone forever. You'll need them when you get further in. Trust me.


I know
you really need every single character to advance in the game? so because I lost Meg the game suddenly ends at a certain point? :<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I know
> you really need every single character to advance in the game? so because I lost Meg the game suddenly ends at a certain point? :<


You dont need all charaters, but if a main ones dies then the game is over. But it is wise to keep everyone. There is strength in numbers~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You dont need all charaters, but if a main ones dies then the game is over. But it is wise to keep everyone. There is strength in numbers~


but... the number of characters which can be used in battle is... limited? D:
and yea, none of the mains died yet...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> but... the number of characters which can be used in battle is... limited? D:
> and yea, none of the mains died yet...


Plus you get special endings for everyone if theyre alive. And for a small spoiler, you'll be splitting your people into 3 teams, you'll need as many as you can get.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 27, 2008)

oh okay, now I'll never know who's Megs mate :<

I'll take care, but as I said, I'm a newb in tactical games D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh okay, now I'll never know who's Megs mate :<
> 
> I'll take care, but as I said, I'm a newb in tactical games D:


Im good at tactics, and strategy. :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 27, 2008)

not me :<

I'm thinking of letting Ike die, because I hate him xD














jk


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> not me :<
> 
> I'm thinking of letting Ike die, because I hate him xD
> 
> jk


Hotness scale: Marth, Soren, Ike, Lyn, Guy, then Eliwood.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 27, 2008)

owowowow rollercoaster? getting from one theme to the other D:

well... Sothe is lovely :3
and no one can top Megs cuteness!!!1


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> owowowow rollercoaster? getting from one theme to the other D:
> 
> well... Sothe is lovely :3
> and no one can top Megs cuteness!!!1


.. Sothe is okay, but in the first one he was annoying. Meg.... eh


----------



## moogle (Sep 27, 2008)

sir rob, or david, would you like to play? i havent played you yet, or yoshi XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> .. Sothe is okay, but in the first one he was annoying. Meg.... eh



don't you dare to question her cuteness! >:\


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

moogle said:


> sir rob, or david, would you like to play? i havent played you yet, or yoshi XD



You talkin' to me? Can't do it today, don't have a Wii.


----------



## moogle (Sep 27, 2008)

awww.....


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 27, 2008)

I'll be on around 7-8 tonight~ (Aka 2-3 hours)


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 27, 2008)

moogle said:


> sir rob, or david, would you like to play? i havent played you yet, or yoshi XD


I'm looking forward to facing you.  ^_^  With any luck, I might be able to join in later, too.  I've been a bit busy with housework, but I should be finished soon.


----------



## moogle (Sep 27, 2008)

ok, just IM me on yahoo, when you wanna play ok?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> don't you dare to question her cuteness! >:\


lolololol Meg. One of the worst characters in the game. Really though, it doesn't matter if some people die, at least if you weren't planning on using them in the final chapter. Also, try and focus on using only a few characters. Your units won't level too much if you use every character you get your hands on. Like in the chapter I'm on right now, I'm only using 5 units, and I'm only using two of them to attack. =P


----------



## moogle (Sep 27, 2008)

lol, i leave my game alone if a character dies


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey, my old roomie called me and wants a brawl.  He wanted to know if anyone I met here wanted to join in so I'll throw it out to you guys  
His code is: 3351-3751-6987

I'll be playing him for a bit and we'd both enjoy a bit of extra competition.

We're on like, now.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, it's unfortunate that no one showed up.  We were truly evenly matched.  But the stages he chose were, how should I put this, distracting.  Not that I prefer stages like final destination but you can only stand playing stages where you die from the stage, not your opponent to a point.

That and when he was playing as yoshi near the end, the lag was getting stronger.  It actually got to the point where it was like playing frame-by-frame but in real time.  2 seconds play, 1 second lag stop, 2 seconds play, etc.  I pretty much gave up.  

What's worse is that I had just gotten some ice cream and was about to eat when he called.  And I thought it would take some time before we were ready so I didn't eat right away...  So in between matches I take a spoonful of ice cream soup...

I can say this.  If we have the said tourney that's been floating around, he would join.  I don't know his schedule, but I would assume he'd make time.  We actually "sponsored" tourneys in our lofts when he was here.  He'll want to be a part of this one.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 28, 2008)

sorry, I'm just too busy playing Radiant Dawn 

just started Part III
Part II was kinda... short..... and too easy............


> lolololol Meg. One of the worst characters in the game. Really though, it doesn't matter if some people die, at least if you weren't planning on using them in the final chapter. Also, try and focus on using only a few characters. Your units won't level too much if you use every character you get your hands on. Like in the chapter I'm on right now, I'm only using 5 units, and I'm only using two of them to attack. =P


I didn't said she was useful, she's just cute D:
mhm got lots of new classes... Cleric... Bishop... I wonder what they got in petto

but RD needs moar cutscenes like the very first one and where the Greil Mercenarys are freeing Lucia


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 28, 2008)

Its cool~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 28, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Its cool~


yup yup

just one question that bothers me... is Soren now male, or female? o.o


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 28, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yup yup
> 
> just one question that bothers me... is Soren now male, or female? o.o


Male


----------



## SirRob (Sep 28, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> but RD needs moar cutscenes like the very first one and where the Greil Mercenarys are freeing Lucia


Nooo, don't ask for more cutscenes, the voice acting is horrible. D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 29, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Male


ah yes, I haven't played with him yet when I worte that, now I know they call Soren "he"...
he's already an Arch Sage x3

anyway, is someone up for a Brawl? I'll be up in a few minutes :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 29, 2008)

Im awake, im awake... who said I wasnt... ~,~


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I'm done with Brawl for a while; I got addicted to WoW again. x_x;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 29, 2008)

I cant either, I need to finish these requests and trades. Give me a few days ^_^;


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I think I'm done with Brawl for a while; I got addicted to WoW again. x_x;



Good. Get nice and rusty so I can break you apart.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Good. Get nice and rusty so I can break you apart.


I never pictured you as the WoW type. ^_^ You're full of surprizes Mr. Awesome~


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I never pictured you as the WoW type. ^_^ You're full of surprizes Mr. Awesome~



I'm not the WoW type. I hate MMOs. I meant that Chill should stop playing Brawl for a while and get rusty so that I'll be able to beat him.

Then again, I play Brawl maybe once every two weeks these days, so my game has just been shit for the longest time. :|


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not the WoW type. I hate MMOs. I meant that Chill should stop playing Brawl for a while and get rusty so that I'll be able to beat him.
> 
> Then again, I play Brawl maybe once every two weeks these days, so my game has just been shit for the longest time. :|


Doi ><; I remember now.... You are great at brawl! Stop lying to yourself~


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Doi ><; I remember now.... You are great at brawl! Stop lying to yourself~



It's been better.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 29, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I think I'm done with Brawl for a while; I got addicted to WoW again. x_x;


blehehehe, I know that feeling :3

just got a bit sick of Fire Emblem and now I'm up for a brawl


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's been better.


Mine too, I havent played in a while. Last game I played was Advanced wars: Days of ruin with AlexX.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 29, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Mine too, I havent played in a while. Last game I played was Advanced wars: Days of ruin with AlexX.



then it's time for a brawl eh?
I haven't played it since I got RD... :3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 29, 2008)

It would seem that this thread has evolved into the Fire Emblem appreciation thread.  I'm not complaining, I like it too.  I just find it hard to keep everyone alive and leveled well.  I also hate having to choose who I can change classes with and who may never reach level 21 or use that special item (usually a knight's crest). 

All in all, I enjoy it until I get to that point where I can't keep everyone safe or recruit a character.  It always happens.  I've played four games in the series and in all four cases, I have never completed any.  

I said this before, but I am currently attempting to reach level 9999 in Disgaea.  I have reached level 165 in Disgaea 2, so I know I have a long way to go.  I may be occupied for awhile...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> just got a bit sick of Fire Emblem and now I'm up for a brawl



Sick of Fire Emblem!? What chapter are you on? What difficulty are you playing on? Who are you using?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Sick of Fire Emblem!? What chapter are you on? What difficulty are you playing on? Who are you using?


XD SirRob you're a riot! Im up for some brawls now~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 30, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Sick of Fire Emblem!? What chapter are you on? What difficulty are you playing on? Who are you using?


I mean sick as "I played enough for now" 
well yeah, actually... I've got mad yesterday...

I'm in Part III where they're entering those caves, and as you know, at the beginning of your turn you get hit by lava flying around...
and so was I ~1 turn from victory away, the enemy shadow mage crittet Ike on 10 health, and then he was hit by the lava and died.......... he had full health tho... and so I turned off the game all like Grrr and Brbrlrblrbrll
ah and I <3 Soren, Titania and Nephenee

soooo, is anyone up for a Brawl this evening? 
I'll be up anytime tho, just need to shop something and do some physics homework, that should take like ~an hour and half :3
it's the hour of TEH LEET right now here, in other words 13:37 x3 or 1:37 pm


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL 13:37!  Awesome!  XD

I feel so left out... I've only played through one Fire Emblem game (the 7th one in Japan, 1st in US I believe...), though I did enjoy it.  I managed to get a fan-translated version of FE6, but I can't find any time to play it.

If anyone's up for a Brawl or a race, let me know.  I just got back from a friend's going-away party/sleepover and I'm re-hooking up my Wii in a few.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 30, 2008)

yehaaaaw, you're just on time, it started to get boring, I've done everything I had to, but it's no one up for a brawl

just say if you're online, I'll join you then


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet Nayru, I get distracted so easily... =/
I'll be ready in about 5 to 10 minutes.  ^^;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

Im might play some today, give me an hour... make it 2.... to wake up. 
"Burn this into your eyes! Surpass your limits!" -Ovan (.hack//G.U vol. 3)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I'm in Part III where they're entering those caves, and as you know, at the beginning of your turn you get hit by lava flying around...
> and so was I ~1 turn from victory away, the enemy shadow mage crittet Ike on 10 health, and then he was hit by the lava and died.......... he had full health tho... and so I turned off the game all like Grrr and Brbrlrblrbrll


Don't go on the dark red spots. x_X If you step on those, you'll get hit by the lava.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

That was fun.. my skills are lacking. ^_^; Well its back to the drawing board for me. (literally)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 30, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Don't go on the dark red spots. x_X If you step on those, you'll get hit by the lava.



really? o.o thanks
I thought it would be randomly chosen who get hit by the lava

we had some real good n funny matches Sili and Yosh x3

darn Lucas' upsmash <_<
and I called Yosh a lucky bastard when he won with Mario on Eldin Bridge D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

Yosh - Toon Link Vs. Me - Link. EPIC BATTLE


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 30, 2008)

Hehe, yeah, those were some really fun matches!  ^_^  (And I hate it when matches are too long to save a replay of.  ._.)  I might log on Brawl again later....

And Cheesewulf, I accidentally sent a Ghost Challenge request to you on Mario Kart Wii.  I was trying to get familiar with the Wi-fi features, and that was the result.  XD  Just ignore it, though; your Time Trial time in Koopa Cape is much better than mine!  lol


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll get on again later too. I'll be at the tip top of my game by then!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll play if anyone is here~


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 30, 2008)

I guess I can go for a few rounds before hittin' the hay.  XD

I'll be on shortly.  ^_^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet, im on!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

Heh, Yosh's fighting style is a mix of Huey and Cheese. Awesome battles we'll have to do it again later~


----------



## Project_X (Oct 1, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Hehe, yeah, those were some really fun matches!  ^_^  (And I hate it when matches are too long to save a replay of.  ._.)  I might log on Brawl again later....
> 
> And Cheesewulf, I accidentally sent a Ghost Challenge request to you on Mario Kart Wii.  I was trying to get familiar with the Wi-fi features, and that was the result.  XD  Just ignore it, though; your Time Trial time in Koopa Cape is much better than mine!  lol



Where are you people getting those sigs from? And is there a Metroid Prime: Hunters one too?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 1, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> And Cheesewulf, I accidentally sent a Ghost Challenge request to you on Mario Kart Wii.  I was trying to get familiar with the Wi-fi features, and that was the result.  XD  Just ignore it, though; your Time Trial time in Koopa Cape is much better than mine!  lol


heh, no problem :3
I spend most time on Time Trial when I'm paying offline, so yeah, there are some good times I got... try to beat them ;D



> Where are you people getting those sigs from? And is there a Metroid Prime: Hunters one too?


http://nsider2.com/forums/index.php?act=signaturegenerator&type=ssbb

I'll be up after school, in other words in 2 hours


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

I will be playing today as well. The only thing I have planned is finishing some art and working out more.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll be up right after I've finished this Chapter on FE :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 1, 2008)

Alrighty!  I could use a match after a meal.  ^_^

And blast it, I can't get enough of the Stickerbrush Symphony (Bramble Blast) from DKC2.  I had it playing on Brawl's Sound Test while I was cooking/eating my lunch.  Heck, it's even playing as I type... XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 1, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Alrighty!  I could use a match after a meal.  ^_^
> 
> And blast it, I can't get enough of the Stickerbrush Symphony (Bramble Blast) from DKC2.  I had it playing on Brawl's Sound Test while I was cooking/eating my lunch.  Heck, it's even playing as I type... XD


hah yea, it's epic x3
the whole music in Brawl is truly epic x3

I'll get on my Wii and finish mah chapter, then I'll be on :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm on now :3


----------



## Wreth (Oct 1, 2008)

I pwn with fox and the kirby characters.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I pwn with fox and the kirby characters.


Do you have a friend code?


----------



## Wreth (Oct 1, 2008)

It's my brothers Wii


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> It's my brothers Wii


Can you play it? Im always up for a match.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 1, 2008)

heh sry fror leaving you Yosh, it's getting late here and I'm so tired :<

but we had some awesome matches :3
added Ike to my "good characters"-list D:

but the lag was very... strange kinda... I know there are delays, but sometimes my character didn't even reacted o.o


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 1, 2008)

Heh, no need to apologize; I understand.  ^^  Yeah, the lag will always a problem.  Oh, well.

Heh, Diddy Kong vs. Lucas on Luigi's Mansion was pretty epic with the Tetris A music in the background.  XD  I really wish there was a replay of that.

That's it, I'm buying a camcorder.  lol


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll be on in about 2 hours.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 1, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Heh, no need to apologize; I understand.  ^^  Yeah, the lag will always a problem.  Oh, well.
> 
> Heh, Diddy Kong vs. Lucas on Luigi's Mansion was pretty epic with the Tetris A music in the background.  XD  I really wish there was a replay of that.
> 
> That's it, I'm buying a camcorder.  lol


heh yeah! 3 min are clearly not much D:

at that match I reckognized that my reactions were slacking off, I was probably too tired ...

well, I'll get some sleep soon, maybe I'll play some FE to relax :3



> I'll be on in about 2 hours.


2 hours? mhm, maybe I'm still awake there, and my parents are probably sleeping there, so maybe I'll join 

wot ze fack, you've already got over 1000 posts? o.o


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Good games Yosh~ I'll be on later, just post when you are on and I'll try to get on too.


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, those matches were fun.  I'll post if I can... mom's coming home from work soon, and that means less time on the compy for me.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm ready for a Brawl...!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 1, 2008)

It's been awhile since I was on.  Gotta make sure I haven't gotten rusty...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2008)

Ah, good old lag. I missed you.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Ah, good old lag. I missed you.


ARE YOU STILL ON? >< I want to fight you!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 1, 2008)

oh, yes


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 1, 2008)

I fight hard until the very end!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2008)

This here is Mona Pizza!! Home of the world's best eat'sa!!!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

:3 Epic battles, how does everyone like my Marth and Snake?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> :3 Epic battles, how does everyone like my Marth and Snake?


It's hard to say; You can't tell how good someone is in a 4 player free-for-all with lag.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

SirRob said:


> It's hard to say; You can't tell how good someone is in a 4 player free-for-all with lag.


You, me 1 on 1? ;D


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 1, 2008)

I always have high damage...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Good games SirRob, you kicked my butt once again. But after I started using Snake it got really laggy..


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 1, 2008)

*phew* good end


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 1, 2008)

Could you say that I'm the best Lucario around?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

I could, but I dont like lying


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I could, but I dont like lying



Then die...


----------



## Yoshistar (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the matches, fellas!  I had a blast!  XD
(I kept being pestered to do some stuff, hence the quick BRB at one point...)

If you ask me, Battlefield is one of the most laggy stages over Wi-Fi.  I don't know why.  =/


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 1, 2008)

Heh, Mario got beat by a nudie chick!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Marth, checkmate.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 1, 2008)

This is it for me.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 1, 2008)

Even though you won, don't underestimate the power of AURA!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Good games. ^_^b


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 1, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Even though you won, don't underestimate the power of AURA!


>_> Right....


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Good games. ^_^b



Always fun, even if you lose, it's never by much.  Truly worth the challenge.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 2, 2008)

...


----------

